# Official Grand Theft Auto IV Discussion (PS3/360)



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2007)

I made this thread because it was overdue and not to mention it is one of the most bad ass franchise to ever grace a console.

If you are all like "nani? overhype much?" then shut the fuck up because no other game allows you to shoot a cop in the face and hide behind a dumpster for 10 sec. to get off the hook with murder.
-----------------------------------------

*Grand Theft Auto IV*​
*Developer* - Rockstar North 
*Publisher* - Rockstar Games 
*Distributor* - Take Two Interactive 
*Series* - Grand Theft Auto 
*Engine* - RAGE 
*Release date* - February April, 2008 
*Genre* - Action 
*Mode(s)* - Single player & Multiplayer 
*Rating* - Mature 
*Platform(s)* - PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360
*Information*

*Plot*​Nikolai "Niko" Bellic is Eastern European, in his mid-thirties and has come to Liberty City to pursue the "American Dream". Niko was persuaded to move to Liberty City by his cousin Roman, who claimed in multiple e-mails to Niko that he was living a fabulous life, with a mansion, two women, four hot tubs and fifteen sports cars; but he was in fact telling lies to hide his own failures, and in fact, has set up a small taxi business, for which he has plans of a job for Niko.

Roman is the only person Niko knows in Liberty City to begin with, and is one of his major connections in the first part of the game. Niko is a tough character, whereas Roman is friendly. Roman is heavily in debt and a lot of people are after him. He desperately needs Niko's support, hence the reason he deceived Niko into travelling to Liberty City. They are constantly bickering. It is later revealed that Niko has also been avoiding other, as yet undisclosed, problems at home.​
*Location & Setting*​GTA IV takes place in a redesigned Liberty City consisting of five boroughs based on four of the boroughs of New York City (Staten Island is not included), as well as parts of New Jersey. Broker is the GTA IV equivalent of Brooklyn, Manhattan is now called Algonquin, Queens is now Dukes, the Bronx is Bohan, and New Jersey is Alderney (after the Channel Island of the same name).Screenshots also show that the Brighton Beach area is renamed as "Hove Beach" from Brighton and Hove, the English city from which the area gets its name. The total area of the map is smaller than Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, but the new rendition of Liberty City will be more detailed, and larger than any previous individual city in the GTA series. Additionally, according to the Official PlayStation 2 Magazine (UK edition), "to get from one side of the new and improved Liberty City to the other will take you at least an hour." Rockstar has stated that it is the biggest single city in a GTA game yet, and although smaller than San Andreas, it is comparable to it in terms of scope when "the level of verticality of the city, the number of buildings you can go into, and the level of detail in those buildings" are taken into account. Furthermore, developers are still deciding whether bridges will be used to cordon off certain areas, by way of blocking access to cross them. However, eventually the player will be able to lead Niko Bellic to explore Roosevelt Island and cross the Brooklyn, Manhattan, and Williamsburg bridges.

The GTA IV equivalent of the Statue of Liberty is called the "Statue of Happiness", Times Square is called "Star Junction" and DUMBO (Down Under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass) is known as "BOABO" (Beneath the Offramp of the Algonquin Bridge Overpass).

Another building called "Twitchins", the GTA version of Brooklyn's Domino Sugar Factory, is in the game. Dan Houser has also confirmed that an area resembling Central Park will be in the game.


Liberty City in Grand Theft Auto IV.A Staten Island-esque area will not be featured in the game for the reason that Rockstar believes it would not be fun to play there; Dan Houser also states that there would not be any "dead spots" or "irrelevant space" within Liberty City such as the wide open deserts in San Andreas.

Pedestrians are much more intelligent, realistic and diverse, using mobile phones, cash machines, eating snacks, drinking soda, reading newspapers, scratching their nose, coughing and interacting with each other through laughter and threatening remarks. Homeless people will be seen in alleyways rubbing their hands over a flaming barrel, sitting against walls, asking for spare change and other expected actions. Pedestrians and traffic flow will also be different depending on the time of day.

It has been announced that some meetings in the game will take place high in the office buildings of skyscrapers which will subsequently allow Niko to throw people off the buildings. However, Niko will not be able to access all the buildings in the game.​
*Main Character*​The main character of the fourth installment to the grand theft auto series; Niko Bellic, an Eastern-European man in his 30s, came to America after recieving message upon message from his cousin Roman Bellic describing how he is living the "American Dream"; how he has 15 cars, a mansion, and all the women he wants.

Convinced on this, Niko leaves his old life behind and moves to the revamped Liberty City to seek out his cousin. But when he finds him, that so called dream he talked about was nothing but a lie. Now, he and his cousin together join together to make that dream come true. Because of this, his relationship with his cousin is crippled and they are always bickering.​
*Gameplay*​Titles in the GTA. series have traditionally been heavily mission based (fixed missions must be completed to progress through each game), but the freedom to explore and play outside of the set missions in GTA IV will now be more relevant to progress through the game, according to comments by a Rockstar spokesperson: "We're really trying to blur the line between on-[mission] and off-mission. So storyline, and what you do outside it, and how those two things influence each other."

An Xbox 360 demo of Grand Theft Auto IV published in the May 2007 issue of Game Informer reveals that the storyline begins with Bellic standing inside the taxi depot (which Roman operates in the borough of Broker in a converted industrial garage), working at a cluttered desk in a shabby environment. Bellic walks to a brownstone house in Broker, where he pushes open the door and pulls out his pistol?the living room, however, is not occupied.

He pushes his way through the back door and smashes the window of a red four-door car using his elbow. The broken glass falls onto the street and the seat of the car, as Bellic unlocks it from the inside. He hot-wires the car and sets off to his next destination. The camera angle behind the car is closer to the vehicle than in previous GTA titles, which enables more detail on the car to be seen. After selecting a radio station, Bellic navigates to a section of the BOABO arriving at a dockside. Pigeons can be heard in the sky, and waves can be heard.

Bellic then pulls out his phone, which has options for phone book, messages, organiser and camera on its LCD screen. He selects phone book, and he is then presented with another set of options: City Contact, Docks Friend, and Cab Contact. After a brief conversation, he informs the receiver to meet him at the docks.​


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2007)

*What makes GTA IV different then the others?*
Yes, there is more than having sex with vd infested hookers in back alleys:

The May 2007 issue of Game Informer reveals that after the initial load sequence, no such occurrences persist when entering/exiting buildings or crossing islands. The extent of the loadtime-free expectation in the game has also been commented on, when a Rockstar spokesperson claimed: "You can basically play the game from beginning to end without a single load screen."

The player will not be able to fly aeroplanes, unlike some previous installments of the Grand Theft Auto series. Helicopters, however, will be flyable onto any building rooftop. There is also a confirmed airport. 

Details are also revealed that demonstrate how variations in the terrain cause the way the character walks to change. The way the player moves is controlled by a physics engine instead of purely pre-written animations, therefore enabling character movements to be more realistic. Rockstar Games announced that Euphoria by NaturalMotion would be used in future Rockstar titles in a press release that accompanied the second trailer, confirming that Euphoria would indeed be used in the game.

The player will also be able to perform a variety of new actions such as climbing telephone poles and fire escapes, pushing people who bump into him and calling women for dates. When selecting the mobile phone, a zoomed-in version of the mobile screen pops up in the bottom right-hand corner of the screen and a list of several commands are made available to the player, such as "meet me here," etc. 

Bellic's outfit can be changed throughout the game; however, it will not be possible to customize his physique or hairstyle as in San Andreas.

Stealing a parked car can no longer be done simply by opening the door and driving off. Now it involves Niko approaching the car unnoticed, breaking the glass with his elbow, before hot-wiring it—only then can he use it. Also, there will be several animation variations to sneaking up to a car and breaking it. The way Niko enters the car would look different each time depending where and how he is in relation to the car. Because of the NaturalMotion system used in the game, the way the character will approach the car will be completely random. The trunks of cars will also be utilized by the player, though specific details are unknown. Furthermore, players will be able to choose from four different camera views while in a car according to their needs. The player will also be able to control vehicles such as boats and helicopters. 

The player also has the option of hailing a cab at any time, in order to travel to any address in the city. When riding in the cab as a paying passenger, the player has the option of viewing the journey from the inside, or skipping it to immediately arrive at the destination. 

The Police AI and star wanted levels now operate differently. When the police are in search of Niko, the player will now have to avoid a certain radius marked on the map in which the police will be looking for him. The size of this radius will increase with the player's wanted level (the more stars, the bigger the radius) and also re-centers itself on Niko's location if he is spotted by the police. Instead of utilizing the 'Pay'N'Spray' as in previous games, Niko can now more realistically disguise himself by clandestinely changing vehicles in empty areas such as parking garages, a feature seen in the video game Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven. Additionally, pedestrians can now report crimes such as car-jacking.

The gunfight system has been reworked to feel natural by utilizing a cover system similar to that of Gears of War and Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, the reason being that the combat system in previous games were awkward and cumbersome. 

It has been revealed that every street in the game will have a name for the reason that some missions will require the player to go to a specific address.

In addition to the mobile phone, Rockstar has revealed that the player will also make use of the Internet as a means of communication. Although the exact details of the role of the Internet in the game are being kept under wraps, it has been revealed in a GamesTM Magazine article that Niko can access the web from various cyber cafes (one of which is called "TW@") in order to upload his resume for prospective employers. 

 Multiplayer has been confirmed. However, it will not be an MMO, as Houser had previously suggested when citing Everquest as a source of inspiration. Multiplayer will be accessible from Niko's mobile phone and will allow up to 16 players, with a possibility of open-ended gameplay and exploring the whole city.

*Links*


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 23, 2007)

they fight


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

Very great posts, However just wanted to let you know that the 360 version has more content than the ps3 version thx to the microsoft deals. They will be available in 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

nice nice nice info.....makes me wish other threads would have info like that!!!!!

i have had the special edition ordered for a long time now


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_So hyped for this game, looks awesome, love the whole series.

Niko looks and sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though, I wish they chose another character._


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting the trailers ^^


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Very great posts, However just wanted to let you know that the 360 version has more content than the ps3 version thx to the microsoft deals. They will be available in 2008 and 2009.


I didn't even here about that..Sounds good for me and the 360 owners.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2007)

@SSJ

You got official news because I heard it was a rumor. I need to know what version to get.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_Uh, it is official that 360 gets extra content, it's been official a while I beleive_.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy crap! Is that R Kelly in the bottm-right corner?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 28, 2007)

Bump, this is an important video game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Holy crap! Is that R Kelly in the bottm-right corner?



Grand Theft Auto IV: Trapped in the Closet ftmfw


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Please get to the pc in 2008 Please get to the pc in 2008 Please get to the pc in 2008 Please get to the pc in 2008 Please get to the pc in 2008 Please get to the pc in 2008


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 28, 2007)

^ It will likely be on the PC sometime. They always release them on the consoles first then announce the PC version later.

Can't wait for this game. The trailers are amazing. I was really disappointed when they delayed it but at least it should be near perfection when it's finally out. I went ahead and preordered the special edition since it's only like an extra $20-30 and comes with some neat stuff.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Grand Theft Auto IV: Trapped in the Closet ftmfw


I went back into the closet, came out the closet, now trapped in the closet, pulled my piece out in the closet.....closet


Darth Judicar said:


> ^ It will likely be on the PC sometime. They always release them on the consoles first then announce the PC version later.
> 
> Can't wait for this game. The trailers are amazing. I was really disappointed when they delayed it but at least it should be near perfection when it's finally out. I went ahead and preordered the special edition since it's only like an extra $20-30 and comes with some neat stuff.


Everyone is always dissapointed when games are delayed but it is not always up to the company when the game comes out, because of deadlines not met, those final touchups, and dates that do not fit the agenda. It is always good news though that a game is delayed because that shows that the developers want to do more for the gamer, so that it might be more enjoyable.

I have yet to preorder it...gah lazy


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Boop, release date for the 360/PS3.  And guess what, it's the same date. ^^



> Next-generation Console Debut of the Grand Theft Auto Franchise Set for April 29, 2008
> 
> New York, NY - January 24, 2008 - Rockstar Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), is proud to announce the release date for Grand Theft Auto IV, the new title in the genre-defining Grand Theft Auto franchise. Developed by Rockstar North, *Grand Theft Auto IV will be simultaneously available for Xbox 360? video game and entertainment system and PLAYSTATION?3 computer entertainment system and will be in stores worldwide on April 29, 2008.*
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 24, 2008)

I called April but not at the end of April.  Still feels good to see a official release date though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

This year will probably trump last year in the first six months.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 24, 2008)

wow *FINALLY!!!!!*

*marks down calendar*

Thanks DS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2008)

i like that the art work in the cover is more realistic than the other GTA


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 24, 2008)

I absolutely cannot wait for this game! X3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol i thought this thread did not exist but anyone reserve the special edition???


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 4, 2008)

yupp.......


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, artwork looks better.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

GTA4 multiplayer information, sounds amazing.



> The April issue of Spain's PSM magazine includes a new preview of GTA IV, which covers the game's multiplayer modes, all 12 of them, in great detail. The most significant development is that the details we posted back in February all turned out to be true.
> 
> GTA IV will support sixteen players simultaneously on both Xbox Live and PlayStation Network and many of the twelve included game modes are playable individually or as part of a team. The modes are: Deathmatch, Mafia Work, Race, GTA Race, Cops 'n' Crooks, Hangman's Noose, Deal Breaker, Turf War, Car Jack City, Bomb Da Base I, Bomb Da Base II, Free Roam
> 
> ...


----------



## CyberPunk (Mar 19, 2008)

Parts that I found interesting:


> So, what about multiplayer? It’s another feature – or rather suite of features – Houser isn’t able to discuss in detail today, but he does mention being able to get together online in the game with no goal other than using it as a meeting place. “I’m like, ‘Do you want to come and hang out for a chat?’ And I’ll meet you online and we’ll get in a car, just listen to music and drive around together, talking, and your 3D model’s sat there in the car next to me. That’s sublime to me. I might be weird, but I like doing things like that.”


Also:


> Sitting back and listening to Liberty City’s diverse line-up of radio is one thing; taking in its selection of extracurricular activities quite another. When meeting up with friends you’re able to go out drinking, bowling or for a game of darts (Houser claims to be particularly handy with the arrows). Then there are the strip joints and, perhaps more unexpectedly, comedy clubs, which have been incorporated in a manner that is enough to make your head spin. Houser happily explains what the game has in store in this respect, but unfortunately we’re not allowed to talk about it here. He wants people who go out and buy the game to discover it first-hand for themselves. “It’s mad,” he concludes. We have to agree. It does sound mad. And solid proof, in fact, that Houser wasn’t messing about earlier when he said that this GTA is crazier than ever.



I'm sold.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 19, 2008)

i started paying off my limited edition preorder last night...and im going to get the guide too!!

anybody remember back in San Andreas the guide that came with it....it was fucking huge!!


----------



## Munak (Mar 20, 2008)

Too bad there ain't going to be parachutes... I'd figure if you can go up buildings, you can jump off them, too.

But GTA 4 just blew all my expectations away... Hopefully it does well, also.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 20, 2008)

Which preview-videos from the official site does everyone like the best? I thought Roman Bellic's and the LCPD Recruitment Video were fucking hilarious. XD


----------



## ShangDOh (Mar 20, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Which preview-videos from the official site does everyone like the best? I thought Roman Bellic's and the *LCPD Recruitment Video* were fucking hilarious. XD



That one was fucking awesome. 

I can't wait for this game, already have my copy paid off.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i started paying off my limited edition preorder last night...and im going to get the guide too!!
> 
> anybody remember back in San Andreas the guide that came with it....it was fucking huge!!



Yeah, I had that..still got it somewhere..had the Vice City guide too.

I've paid my preorder off too, I doubt I'll get the guide thoughy by the looks of the game I'll be glued to the TV for weeks.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 20, 2008)

They've released two more radio-station previews: K109, the Disco Station; WKTT: We Know The Truth, Talk Radio. The preview for WKTT was hilarious. GTA's always done a good job with the talk-shows, and this one seems like it won't be an exception.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2008)

Multiplayer screenshots: 


Looks amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 26, 2008)

The full map and controls (PS3) was leaked earlier today but I just looked now and it's been removed off the GTA fan sites at Rockstar's request. I should have saved the images when I saw them. :/

Anyway it had the street maps and the subway maps along with a double page for the controls in vehicle and on foot. 

You can still see the overview here but it's too small to make out details whereas the pictures that have been taken down are the blown up ones.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh no, I really need an Xbox 360. Or a PS3...


----------



## RokubiFox (Mar 26, 2008)

new trailer tomorrow i cant wait!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5cR5IzgEo4[/YOUTUBE]

Brand new trailer!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

That shit was far too short.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2008)

New trailer is amazing.

I don't think I'll even touch the multiplayer for a while...story looks sick.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

Man this game just LOOKS awsome. The explosions, the enviroment, the rain.  

CAN'T. WAIT. WANT. NOW.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2008)

What console, Sylar?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

360, should be the only wise choice.

The other, less worthwhile option doesn't have me online.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

360 is overrated IMO. Halo 3 is the only reason you'd want it.

So PS3 for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> 360, should be the only wise choice.
> 
> The other, less worthwhile option doesn't have me online.



Umm PS3 version will have online. 

And can't wait, new trailer looked great.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 360 is overrated IMO. Halo 3 is the only reason you'd want it.
> 
> So PS3 for me.


Halo 3 = mediocre as fuck. I sold it after one month.


crazymtf said:


> Umm PS3 version will have online.



For the last fucking time, read what _I_ state.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 360 is overrated IMO. Halo 3 is the only reason you'd want it.
> 
> So PS3 for me.



...if hardly...

i have COD (even tho its multi platform) and Lost Odyssey on halo...Halo is overrated...


----------



## Dan (Mar 28, 2008)

New trailer



Now we must wait 1 month till it comes out.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Venom said:


> New trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Now we must wait 1 month till it comes out.



I posted that yesterday on the last page.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5cR5IzgEo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Why the fuck haven't the other Bonus Round parts been upped yet on GT?


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 30, 2008)

This game is going to be epic.

I'll be picking this up along with Gran Turismo 5 Prologue. But meh, I want a pc version of this!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Achievements list for the 360 supposedly leaked? probably fake?

The achievements look cool though..even if they are likely fake

this


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2008)

i honestly dont know what to make of the achievements...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

The fuck is up with that last one?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2008)

probably just another one of those "beat the developer" achievements...i know that Guitar Hero III has one..forget which other games have them as well


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

What are the chances of getting that one, anyway?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2008)

just play online multiplayer....i bet the achievement is something that is easily passed around...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't think devs are on that much. Or at least not in my time-zone.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2008)

They look fake IMO.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Me too but they've now been posted on the Xbox360achievements site and they're saying they believe them to be legit but  meh..some "newish" MP info, for anyone who hadn't seen it already.



> The latest issue of OXM (Official Xbox Magazine) contains a seven-page preview of Grand Theft Auto IV's multiplayer modes. The preview contains a lot of new screenshots, several new pieces of artwork, and some interesting information. Here's a summary of the new points covered:
> 
> The entire map is playable during multiplayer
> 
> ...


----------



## Munak (Mar 31, 2008)

Deputy Mayor Bryce Dawkins sounds a little bit like Elliot Spitzer, though...


----------



## Face (Mar 31, 2008)

I hear the Xbox version has something the PS3 version doesn't have. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2008)

Episodic content. Two parts I believe...so basically expansions to the story.

But they don't come with it, they get released over the year I think.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2008)

The first part of the new episodic content is supposed to come this fall/autumn. It's basically new missions you're paying for.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe they said each episodic content will be 5-10 hours.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty interesting new interview on IGN


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

In case anyone wants to know:

This site is THE best when it comes to new info about GTA4.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 2, 2008)

man i hope its as good as the others are. if not better.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 4, 2008)

> *Rob Taylor, deputy editor of Xbox World 360 magazine, is the first games writer to finish GTA IV. Read his interview at Gamesradar.com - Don't worry, there are no spoilers. This is what he had to say about the experience.*
> 
> On spoilers...
> Generally though, it'd be a shame to ruin the surprises for anyone else; GTA IV single player simply has to be played on your lonesome to be fully appreciate it for what it is: a true milestone in videogames. Without giving away any spoilers; lots! I think, overall though, it'll be three overall things that entrance GTA fans like never before. [The city, Niko Bellic, and multiplayer.]
> ...



Lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 8, 2008)

New multiplayer preview

Looks so fucking nuts!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> New multiplayer preview
> 
> Looks so fucking nuts!



I read it, and fuck man it's just too good to be true.

Cop's n Crooks will be my favorite. I hope you can host private matches and invite 15 of ur friends for all friendly 8 on 8


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah Cops N Crooks looks the best


----------



## raxor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thought it would be a bit more discussion when the game is so close...

Anyway, here's the first review: 
libera_me_-_this_remix_.mp3 - 2.69MB


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2008)

Fucking awesome. So the achievements list I posted in here that was floating around on sites a month ago looks legit.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Did you guys know that its suppose to be smaller than the other GTAs?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 14, 2008)

how can it be smaller than the other GTA games that also had Liberty City.....its common knowledge that it would be the same size as the other few


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Im just taking it from people that have actually played it and beat it, I forgot where I seen it but they said it was smaller than the others...


EDIT: ok I misread, it said it was "smaller" than san andreas.



> With each entry in the Grand Theft Auto series, the world gets a little bigger. Okay, a LOT bigger. Part of the feverish excitement in waiting for a new installment has always been the question "How friggin' ginormous can they make it this time?" We got a city. We got a state. Now, nothing less than an entire country, continent or planet will do!
> 
> GTA IV, however, is actually smaller than San Andreas and includes only one measly metropolis. One! Call us spoiled, but size matters


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> how can it be smaller than the other GTA games that also had Liberty City.....its common knowledge that it would be the same size as the other few



Because it's several years later?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because it's several years later?



ZOMG THE ISLANDS ARE SINKING!!!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

It isn't acutually smaller, considering that alot more of the city is open/dense. You can interact with alot more of the environment this time.

San Andreas was a little too big for my taste anyways <_<


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2008)

*sigh* waaaaayyyyy too many reviews...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2008)

Waiting for video-reviews.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76yRds92CA0[/YOUTUBE]

New Irish commercial...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

you know...i have kindof grown to dislike the commercial here in the states about the tourist guy talking about the town and at the end, running after the airplane.......meh


----------



## Jotun (Apr 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76yRds92CA0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New Irish commercial...



Awesome 

The HUD looks fine, and I loved that mag review.


----------



## batanga (Apr 16, 2008)

This game might really be the game of the year. Two reviews so far, both 10/10.

And the new ad is great.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

It'll come down to GTA IV and MGS4 for GOTY...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't wait.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> It'll come down to GTA IV and MGS4 for GOTY...



I think GTA4 will get more perfect scores, but MGS4 might win GOTY.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I think GTA4 will get more perfect scores, but MGS4 might win GOTY.
> 
> If that makes any sense.



No.


----------



## Auron (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I think GTA4 will get more perfect scores, but MGS4 might win GOTY.
> 
> If that makes any sense.



I agree...MGS4 will be more "revolutionary"


----------



## raxor (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I think GTA4 will get more perfect scores, but MGS4 might win GOTY.
> 
> If that makes any sense.



Sadly...



Auron said:


> I agree...MGS4 will be more "revolutionary"



Might be. I don't see how though

Sneak around and kill dudes, watch a 20 minute film, kill som more dudes. Repeat.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone have a clue of the music in the game?


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 17, 2008)

Tell me the scoop on this game.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a clue of the music in the game?



All I know of is the radio stations;



> We Know The Truth (Talk)
> Radio Broker (Alternative Rock, eg LCD Soundsystem)
> San Juan Sounds (Latin)
> Integrity 2.0 (Talk featuring Lazlow)
> ...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 17, 2008)

^awesome...lazlow is back again


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2008)

raxor said:


> Sadly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Graphics and story on a different level then GTA4. Just not the freedom and customize feeling of GTA. Both will be great though.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 17, 2008)

Omg lazlow is back!!!! I just wish it was still chatterbox, but oh well. I loved that station, I really can't wait.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

All they need is an oldies station that has tracks from Vice City >_>

Seriously though, 80s music = yum

Can't wait to hear some of the infomercials.

"Rated R for Retarded"


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2008)

Where's my metal station Q_Q


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Where's my metal station Q_Q



The Hard Rock station is supposed to be it I think


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2008)

Hopefully, i will finish this game, my san andreas game got fucked from too many cheat codes.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone sign up for the social club yet? It just started today. It isn't letting me register atm though 

Edit:

DLC could be new cities? D:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

^Activated my account just now. Should be working.

I want to win that portrait contest pek


----------



## batanga (Apr 17, 2008)

Shinsen's Soichiro
right click, save target as

Longer, full version of the british/irish ad.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Still not letting me register, keeps saying sending to server after I click Register.

I've tried on Opera and IE :/


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I've tried on Opera and IE :/


Well there's the problem.  You haven't tried FireFox ;3


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Well there's the problem.  You haven't tried FireFox ;3



The website doesn't even show up properly on Firefox


----------



## Roy (Apr 18, 2008)

So I'm guessing most have you have it reserved already?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Roy said:


> So I'm guessing most have you have it reserved already?



Of course, and i may...be...getting it this week...OH YEAH


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> The website doesn't even show up properly on Firefox


Bullshit


----------



## Roy (Apr 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Of course, and i may...be...getting it this week...OH YEAH



lucky >.>


I'm under seventeen so I have to hassle my friends to go reserve it and shit  and on top of that I don't even have the money yet


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

I envy you Crazy


----------



## AdreneLyne (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm definitely getting this game, for 360.

I doubt the DLC will be that big though.. so fast too.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

DLC should be pretty big, they said it would be like 10 hours long right?

Microsoft payed something like 50 million for it so it better be.


----------



## batanga (Apr 18, 2008)

Lazlow interview, they play the game and chat about the ingame internet, ads etc. it's pretty cool and funny:


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, GTA IV has gone gold. 



> Take Two Interactive just confirmed at the company's annual general meeting that Grand Theft Auto IV has gone gold. "Trucks are rolling next week and there will be a lot of them", the executive said, confirming that the game discs will be making their way to stores next week ahead of the game's release on April 29th.


----------



## batanga (Apr 18, 2008)

Article on sound design:


*Spoiler*: _new pics_


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, GTA IV has gone gold.





batanga said:


> Article on sound design:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _new pics_


----------



## raxor (Apr 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Of course, and i may...be...getting it this week...OH YEAH



Nice Are you a rewiever or something?



Sylar said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, GTA IV has gone gold.



YEEESSSssssz


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sure the DLC will be worth the money.

MS paid 50 mil for it and Rockstar doesn't hold out. They shun shit that isn't worth the money.


----------



## zagman505 (Apr 20, 2008)

damn, it's games like these that make me want an xbox360  pity my parents will never let me get one because i have a wii already.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 20, 2008)

Why is everyone so concerned about updates already? This is why games die out so soon.. When something good comes out people want something better right away.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2008)

Karma said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about updates already? This is why games die out so soon.. When something good comes out people want something better right away.



?...

It's simply looking to the future. If I have a PS3 and 360 I'd be asking the same questions.

Personally, if I had both systems, I would buy the 360 version for a few reasons. The DLC, online (I prefer XBL), and the control scheme. It sounds like you can do some different lock on things by slightly pressing down the trigger/pressing it down all the way. I don't know how they are going to replicate that on the PS3.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so excited, only one more week.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Well, we don't _know_ what the DLC will be, but if you want to believe in the rumors it could be complete new islands.  Just the possibility of this DLC being that huge is enough reason for me to be interested in the 360 version.



The new content is bassically a small bundle of new missions with new characters and probably some new vehicles.

And really you know someone is going to just mod it for the PS3 right after it comes out...


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2008)

Small bundle? they said it will add 10 hours of new content..that's not really small :/

Though you can put money on it being like four hours really, lol.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Which should I get? Truthfully and don't hold back on responses.
> 
> Your response determines what I'll choose.



Well, I'd go with the PS3 if you still can't get online with ur 360.

Make your friends buy the PS3 version too 

But ya, I would really try to get online with ur 360. I don't know what you mean by "movie experience" I haven't heard of there being a difference in quality with both versions.


----------



## batanga (Apr 22, 2008)

Source


> Last weekend, Chicago saw quite a bit of violence. At the moment, CBS is reporting a total of "37 Shot, 2 Stabbed, 7 Dead," while pointing out that 13 of the victims were Chicago Public School students. Fox News Chicago noticed—in a moment of divine correlation—that Grand Theft Auto advertisements appear on CTA buses and train stations.


Haha, oh wow!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 22, 2008)

batanga said:


> Source
> 
> Haha, oh wow!



And the Jack Thompson crusade to ban GTA IV begins.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 22, 2008)

Screw it, I'm going to buy it when it's finally out.

My uni is finished for a summer next week so I can afford playing it without worrying about flunking out!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> And the Jack Thompson crusade to ban GTA IV begins.



didnt i read before that he isnt allowed to do any of that anymore against GTA??


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, I believe he reached a settlement with R*/TakeTwo, after they sued him after he tried to sue them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2008)

I really haven't been following the GTA IV train [I'm one of those people who doesn't have to follow the next game in a serious unless I am presented with some thing to worry about] and I have one simple question;

Did they fix the SHITTY shooting from all the last number of GTA games?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did they fix the SHITTY shooting from all the last number of GTA games?



According to reviews so far, yes. And it's very nice now.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe the shooting isn't entirely fixed.  More of a incremental improvement, but I'm sure it will be just fine.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I believe the shooting isn't entirely fixed.  More of a incremental improvement, but I'm sure it will be just fine.



I think it will take some time getting used to, but overall better from previous games.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 22, 2008)

Well Im picking it up for PS3, I dont really care what you guys think I dont wanna pay for content on the 360. I was Hesitant at first on buying this game but I decided to give it a chance after the shitty San andreas.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Well Im picking it up for PS3, I dont really care what you guys think I dont wanna pay for content on the 360. I was Hesitant at first on buying this game but I decided to give it a chance after the shitty San andreas.


San andress >>> GTA3>>>>Vice.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> San andress >>> GTA3>>>>Vice.



San Andreas was better than 3, but Vice City's music alone rapes every other GTA


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

san andreas > vice city > 3

i like to fly in SA for no reason at all


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

San Andreas was the best GTA I've ever played and I played every one of them.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I managed to see the  intro and and the beggining of the gameplay of GTA before it was taken down on Youtube, the driving looks real cool.


----------



## batanga (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea the intro is great also, I can't wait!


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 23, 2008)

Gah why did nobody post the intro here before it was gone 

It still has to be somewhere, anyone got it?


----------



## batanga (Apr 23, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Gah why did nobody post the intro here before it was gone
> 
> It still has to be somewhere, anyone got it?



Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2008)

I think I might end up getting the PS3 version since I still can't get online with my 360. I hope it's just a bad ethernet cable but I'm not sure.  I hope that's really the problem. I've noticed that even when the cable's connected it says disconnected on and off. 

If I can get online I think I'll get the 360 version but alas that's the problem.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 23, 2008)

^live has had problems the last few days...i guess just give it time, and you will get the DLC with the 360 version

as for the intro video....im not going to watch it...im going to wait for the game and not be spoiled..trailers on the marketplace dont count

but thanks anyway!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> ^live has had problems the last few days...i guess just give it time, and you will get the DLC with the 360 version
> 
> as for the intro video....im not going to watch it...im going to wait for the game and not be spoiled..trailers on the marketplace dont count
> 
> but thanks anyway!!


Hasn't been a few days, I haven't been able to get onto Xbox Live in months. Around 2-3.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh man I cant wait till free roam online
I have no choice but to get mine on 360 since I dont have ps3


----------



## Jotun (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya I'd just get it on PS3 if XBL still won't work, itl be a shame not to be able to play with ur other friends though. Better having online than no online at all for sure though.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

Online never interested me plus I don't think I have the money for it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well I managed to see the  intro and and the beggining of the gameplay of GTA before it was taken down on Youtube, the driving looks real cool.



Yeah, that angled video of the PS3 verion?

It's far more cinematic, and the game is 60FPS ;3


----------



## batanga (Apr 24, 2008)

The GTA IV theme song (no spoilers):
Yoh & Manta comment special

It's a great theme, up there with the III one.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 24, 2008)

5 days.....5 more days


----------



## Stephen (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn I wish I had a PS3 I want to play this game very bad Damn it all


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

I got to see some live stream footage of some of the people who pirated the 360 version about two hours into the game.

Coming from someone who isn't a huge GTA fan, it looks _great_.  Physics change so much.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 24, 2008)

How long will this game be? I heard the game is even better than san andreas.


----------



## batanga (Apr 24, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> How long will this game be? I heard the game is even better than san andreas.


"How long" in a game like this is so subjective it's not worth discussing.

I mean, SA can be done in under 8h, that would make it a relatively "short" game by most standards.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2008)

Theres an achievement for completeing this game under 30/40 hours, it will most likely be 20ish hours if you solely do missions or side quests. I played Vice City pretty regularly over the span of 2 years D:


----------



## speedstar (Apr 24, 2008)

YO TUESDAY IM GOING TO FUCKING PLAY THE HELL OUTTA THIS GAME.. I WAS SO MAD THAT THEY SWITCHED THE DUE DATE FROM FEBRUARY TO APRIL BUT THE TIME HAS ALMOST COME AND I AM SO READY FOR THIS. WE'VE WAITED SO LONG. LETS GO.  WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## batanga (Apr 24, 2008)

Lots and lots of new screens



The Niko on the hood is pretty funny...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 25, 2008)

speedstar said:


> YO TUESDAY IM GOING TO FUCKING PLAY THE HELL OUTTA THIS GAME.. I WAS SO MAD THAT THEY SWITCHED THE DUE DATE FROM FEBRUARY TO APRIL BUT THE TIME HAS ALMOST COME AND I AM SO READY FOR THIS. WE'VE WAITED SO LONG. LETS GO.  WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



there was no February release date...it went from October originally to "undecided" and finally then to the April 29th date


----------



## batanga (Apr 25, 2008)

Niko Bellic trailer:


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

Some guy who had been  streaming GTA for a while got the red rings of death  live while broadcasting I hear, I really should buy a PS3 soon ¬___¬


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Some guy who had been  streaming GTA for a while got the red rings of death  live while broadcasting I hear, I really should buy a PS3 soon ?___?


lol.  imo he got what he deserved.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

IGN VIDEO REVIEW, got a 10/10.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObbObf9svjY[/YOUTUBE]

Ya know that's some nice music...


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> IGN VIDEO REVIEW, got a 10/10.



which is very rare for them to do


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweet jesus, a 10 ,those fuckers have only given that score to gbc games.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2008)

Remember kids, you can't spell ignorant without IGN.

Although the gameplay clips are nice.


----------



## batanga (Apr 25, 2008)

> Watch the people and you'll witness some amazing things. At one point, I saw a woman stopped at a light, looking in the rearview mirror right before she was rear-ended by a man ogling a girl on the street. The man got out of his car and went to the woman, checking to see if she was okay. This had nothing to do with Niko or a single action I took. These were the citizens of Liberty City going about their day. And it was just one moment in a day full of incidents.



GTA shits on saints row.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2008)

batanga said:


> GTA shits on saints row.



I like Saints row too. No need to hate on one when you can enjoy both


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

I think a comparison to Saint's Row is pretty pointless.  Saint's Row was a shameless rip of GTA.  They may have added a few of their own personal touches to the formula, but they didn't bother trying to push the boundaries.  If the hype for GTAIV is "real", then it probably isn't fair to compare it to anything other than it's predecessors.  Even then it is probably a weak comparison ;3


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Remember kids, you can't spell ignorant without IGN.
> 
> Although the gameplay clips are nice.



They got it right this time.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> They got it right this time.


They are right _this_ time because they gave an insanely high score to a game you have convinced yourself is absolutely amazing without even playing it yourself?

Sure.  ;3

edit:  ah wait let me finish that thought.

So they are "right" when they give the game *you* like the crazy high score, but does that mean they are "wrong" when they give a game you don't like and obviously haven't hyped yourself up for?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 25, 2008)

First 10 in almost 10 years.
Blasphemy.

The game looks gorgeous and 45 hours of gameplay?
Holy shit...


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> They are right _this_ time because they gave an insanely high score to a game you have convinced yourself is absolutely amazing without even playing it yourself?
> 
> Sure.  ;3
> 
> ...



I think there no reason its goona be shit casue its gta, my logic is impossible to argue with.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> They are right _this_ time because they gave an insanely high score to a game you have convinced yourself is absolutely amazing without even playing it yourself?
> 
> Sure.  ;3
> 
> ...



My cousin who has hated GTA games since forever, played this game and won't stop talking about it. He hasn't even jumped into multi, so ya Ign got it right this time, in my opinion


----------



## Auron (Apr 25, 2008)

I doubt it truly deserves a 10 but u never now...I think the last game that was a perfect 10 was Ocarina of Time...is this game on that level? I doubt it.  But hey u never now right.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone have specifics about the online? Like can you choose who you want to connect with, or do you have to wait for a random 16 people?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Does anyone have specifics about the online? Like can you choose who you want to connect with, or do you have to wait for a random 16 people?



You can invite up to 15 of your friends, and there is a party system so you can stay with your friends.

Also while the host sets up the match the "lobby" is in a random spot in the city where you can mess around until the host is ready


----------



## Munak (Apr 26, 2008)

And now, the 10-month wait for the PC version...


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2008)

Auron said:


> I doubt it truly deserves a 10 but u never now...I think the last game that was a perfect 10 was Ocarina of Time...is this game on that level? I doubt it.  But hey u never now right.


What makes OoT so amazing that for nearly ten years IGN could not award any other game an equal rating?  We all know OoT or any other game for that matter was not perfect, so why does a 10 out of 10 have to be such a rare award.

It is always a different experience from player to player, so if Hilary, the IGN reviewer of GTAIV, sincerely feels the experience the game brought him was that amazing, who are we to tell him he is "wrong"?

;3  Review scores are not what matters.  It is the review.



Megatonton said:


> And now, the 10-month wait for the PC version...


Worth it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2008)

Ya its only one review and following the IGN 360's teams background they love big open ended games alot. Heck only thing in the review that they mentioned and did not take points off for was the texture pop in from time to time though they took off points for it in other games =/ Still overall it was a good reveiw.

Now will GTA4 take mario galaxys place as the highest rated game this generation? we will see  

I cannot wait for the game, however if a PC one does come out the mods will be great for it! hell GTA3 for PC had a 150 multiplayer mod to it


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 26, 2008)

midnight release party...i am so in

i found out today that the gamestop by my house is having a midnight release and im so going for it...i want to be close to the 1st person cause we get free stuff for first come first serve


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to be skeptical of UR MR GAY, given the team's last game wasn't so hot with me.

I now consider that so far to be the game of the decade for me.

Ironically, Rockstar is doing the same thing here. I'm skeptical for GTA IV, given the last big GTA game didn't swallow so well with me, that being GTA: SA. There were so many things that bugged the SHIT out of me. The story was a mess, I hated the shooting moreso than any other GTA game [even though it improved on the older games]. They totally destroyed the entire "gangsta" vibe early on, only to just throw it back in at the end of things.

I'd certainly be giddy if the same outcome is the same as SMG for me.

I wouldn't be too shocked, given the leaked gameplay I've seen [Stumpeh saw some too, and he was omfging at the physics], it looks very impressive, and seems to have fixed all of the large flaws I had with the older GTA games that only made me hold them in the good-great area, not the excellent-awesome-fukken win area.


----------



## Munak (Apr 26, 2008)

Quick question: Can you throw people off buildings?


----------



## batanga (Apr 26, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Quick question: Can you throw people off buildings?


Yes you can.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you use the Force?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 26, 2008)

The force is strong within Niko.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Auron said:


> I doubt it truly deserves a 10 but u never now...I think the last game that was a perfect 10 was Ocarina of Time...is this game on that level? I doubt it.  But hey u never now right.



Yeah see and i wouldn't give OOT higher then a 8.5. So this game can be the same for you and you think only a 8.5. But for some it's a perfect 10.


----------



## Kri (Apr 26, 2008)

If we're talking about IGN, the last game they gave a 10 was Soul Calibur on the Dreamcast.

_*did his research*_


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2008)

No such thing as a perfect game.


----------



## Kri (Apr 26, 2008)

It doesn't have to be perfect, it has to be relatively perfect. A lot of people take the scores too literally. Is a five star restaurant going to please everyone? Is a category 5 hurricane going infinitely fast? Do subjective essays ever get 100% scores?

There's always room for improvement. That doesn't make any of them less masterful.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You can invite up to 15 of your friends, and there is a party system so you can stay with your friends.
> 
> Also while the host sets up the match the "lobby" is in a random spot in the city where you can mess around until the host is ready



Thanks a lot. I need to make sure all my friends with PS3's get this. It will be so much fun running around the city destroying everything. Just imagine how crazy it will get with not one person, but 16... Wow, explosions galor.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2008)

I think OoT deserves a 10, I have yet to play a game that compares. If the music in this game is good, which I hear it is, then it gets a 10 from me


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No such thing as a perfect game.



Metal Gear


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Metal Gear



Even the creator himself denies his game being perfect


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I think OoT deserves a 10, I have yet to play a game that compares. If the music in this game is good, which I hear it is, then it gets a 10 from me



Like to see not everyone agrees, but that just proves that GTA4 should get a 10/10 if it's that good to someone.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Even the creator himself denies his game being perfect



He also said no console ever to be created will be able to make his game on screen.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Like to see not everyone agrees, but that just proves that GTA4 should get a 10/10 if it's that good to someone.



Ya, we can all agree that GTA4 will most likely not be a 7 though, I have seen some posts on some forums saying that 

Most of the time its MGS/FF fanboys though


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 26, 2008)

IGN said this is the best game since Ocarina of time. After hearing that statement, I am getting this shit for sure. Especially from how good San andreas was. If 4 is better than that, WOW.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

My favorite GTAs played. VC, III, SA, LCS, VCS. If this is as good as the first 2 I played, I had better buy a 360.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll definitely get it, just need a PS3 or a 360.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 27, 2008)

GTA all day baby and now with a deep single player and multi.


----------



## batanga (Apr 27, 2008)

5th trailer out:
LOL Blender


//EDIT

This song from vladivostok FM is just too awesome:


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Link removed

Multiplayer video from someone who has the game, looks like cops & crooks..looks nuts.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> GTA all day baby and now with a deep single player and multi.



What's your PSN name?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2008)

If you're still undecided about which console to purchase the game for, check  for their platform comparison, which should be coming soon.



> Expect a handy platform comparison, in which we talk about how GTA IV performs on both the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. Yes, I've played both quite a bit, so I hope you'll find my nitpicking informative.





--

The pros and cons of GTA IV, reviewed by Kotaku:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2008)

Gametrailers' review is up.



9.8


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally! 

<3


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Gamespy - 5/5
Teamxbox - 10/10
Eurogamer - 10/10


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2008)

1UP.com - A+
Computer and Video Games - 9.5/10 (Xbox 360)
Eurogamer - 10/10
GamesRadar - 10/10
GameTrailers - 9.8/10
IGN - 10/10 (Playstation 3, Xbox 360)
Official Xbox Magazine - 9.5/10
Official Xbox Magazine (UK) - 10/10
Official PlayStation Magazine (UK) - 10/10
Official PlayStation Magazine (Australia) - 10/10
TeamXbox - 10/10
Xbox World 360 - 98%
PlayStation World - 10/10

--

Platform comparison:


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

I predict this game to win G.O.T.Y.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome GT review.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Playstation 3*
> 
> *Pros:* Required HDD installation reduces pop-in and loading, SIXAXIS motion controls (can be turned off)
> *Cons:* Slightly inferior framerate (according to Kotaku)
> ...


Really, I think the technicaly differences such as framerate and texture pop in are such little problems on either system that they are negligible.

Like GT said in their review, the most important factor is what system your friends have.

Although I wish developers would find a way to make installations on Xbox 360 optional for those who want a slight bump in performance =\


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah i'm buying it since i have more friends on 360 then ps3. Not for small problems such as graphics or pop ups.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 27, 2008)

It's not like we haven't dealt with pop ins and framerates dipping.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

So what system are people picking this up for? I own both a PS3 and Xbox but still haven't read anything that'll make me pick it up for one system over the other.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds very impressive. I really need money. NAO!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So what system are people picking this up for? I own both a PS3 and Xbox but still haven't read anything that'll make me pick it up for one system over the other.



I did the special trade in offer that EB had going so now I do not need to spend cash on the game =0. I am getting the game for Xbox 360 because my friends have 360's and I want the extra content.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 27, 2008)

Did anyone see X-Play's First Look at this game today? I did, there's also going to be a 1 HOUR Special of GTA IV tomorrow on X-Play. Adam & Morgan will give you their brutally honest review.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, since I only have a PS3 I'm gonna go with that, plus more of my friends that I'd want to play this with have PS3's so I think I'd choose that. Pros and cons seem pretty miniscule to make me want to pick one over the other though.

Can you do co-op/free roam mode online too?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

For me, it's Shitty controller but Superior Online or Awesome Controller shitty Online...


----------



## raxor (Apr 27, 2008)

Since I've only got a 360 that's the system I'll be getting it for. It would've been a tough decision if I had both though. 

Since I loke the 360 controller for shooting games WAY better then the dualshock it would probably have been on the 360 either way. But the lesser pop-ups would have been nice


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

2 more fucking days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a good thread to read, basically has a compilation of peoples ( reviewers and posters from other boards) about both versions of the game.



Since the game does not support in game music, the 360 has a slight advantage with the universal guide button which gives you the ability to listen to your own music. Not many people tested this yet but it was mentioned.


----------



## batanga (Apr 27, 2008)

I honestly couldn't care less about the custom soundtracks. Every GTA soundtrack has been phenomenal to me and I never got bored of them.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm gonna put the vice city soundtrack on my 360, thanks for reminding me Goku.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, since I only have a PS3 I'm gonna go with that, plus more of my friends that I'd want to play this with have PS3's so I think I'd choose that. Pros and cons seem pretty miniscule to make me want to pick one over the other though.
> 
> Can you do co-op/free roam mode online too?


Yeah you can.  The only real difference between them is that sometime in the future Xbox 360 will get some extra content.


Skeets said:


> For me, it's Shitty controller but Superior Online or Awesome Controller shitty Online...


Well, considering how huge the online will proly be for this game, I would say that is more important.  You can get used to a controller, but shitty online service is always shitty.


batanga said:


> I honestly couldn't care less about the custom soundtracks. Every GTA soundtrack has been phenomenal to me and I never got bored of them.


Unfortunately, I usually like everything on the radio except the music.  The talk shows, announcers, and commercials are great.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2008)

I preordered but I don't have the money D:


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Iunno someone told me the soundtrack is pretty bad in this installment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

can you do offline multiplayer? like on the same system?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

From the reviews, the soundtrack might be good. 

Game informer-10/10

I predict this will exceed the expected sales.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Iunno someone told me the soundtrack is pretty bad in this installment.



Someone lied to you.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

I wonder what the soundtack will be like.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can you do offline multiplayer? like on the same system?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Someone lied to you.



no they didnt Ive heard some of the songs its a bunch of new age shitty nonsense.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2008)

The music isn't bad. Is it better than Vice City's? Possible.

Better than III, LCS, and SA anyhow when it comes to the music.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

I though SA had a nice sountrack.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 27, 2008)

Being from SoCal, and growing up in the 90s I still didn't like all of SA's soundtrack. 
GTA4 has more than 200 tracks, and I have heard at least 8 songs that are pretty damn good. The main thing to pay attention for is the commercials though lol.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I wonder what the soundtack will be like.



well in a few more days we will find out...and since i have the SE preordered, im getting the soundtrack with it 



The Cheat said:


> I though SA had a nice sountrack.



it most certainly did


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

I have to complete this one, SA was the gta I ever played but it got fucked up from too many cheat codes.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 27, 2008)

this game got a 10 by almost every reviewer

i wonder whose gonna have a better week now... mario kart wii, gta iv 360 or gta iv ps3?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Wait, does this thing come with its own music or u add ur own? Or does it have both!?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Jaga said:


> this game got a 10 by almost every reviewer
> 
> i wonder whose gonna have a better week now... mario kart wii, gta iv 360 or gta iv ps3?



GTA4...kart can't compete.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Mario cart was always bland to me. Ill give the new one a shot though.


As for GTA4 Im gonna get it tuesday for ps3, im betting people arent gonna start playing online till there a decent amount dont with the single player.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

You can't even compare a game like mario kart to GTA 4.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> You can't even compare a game like mario kart to GTA 4.




Yes you can depending on personel preferences. I dont even like the GTA series but Im gonna give the fourth one a chance because it doesnt look quite as boring, but it will probably be the old run and gun auto aiming game. Oh well I just need to kill time before MGS4 comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes you can depending on personel preferences. I dont even like the GTA series but Im gonna give the fourth one a chance because it doesnt look quite as boring, but it will probably be the old run and gun auto aiming game. Oh well I just need to kill time before MGS4 comes out.


Lol found it kinda funny cause you said past gta's are boring but you can't wait for MGS4  And that's coming from a fan of both series


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

MGS isnt boring but the cut scenes are brutal. Also GTA never really had a good story behind it, its not so much boring as it is repetitive.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> GTA4...kart can't compete.





Akuma said:


> Mario cart was always bland to me. Ill give the new one a shot though.





Rock Lee said:


> You can't even compare a game like mario kart to GTA 4.





Akuma said:


> Yes you can depending on personel preferences. I dont even like the GTA series but Im gonna give the fourth one a chance because it doesnt look quite as boring, but it will probably be the old run and gun auto aiming game. Oh well I just need to kill time before MGS4 comes out.



it's true you can't compare them because their of difference genres, and yep personal preference as well.

but i was talking in terms of sales (which you can compare since they are numbers)... especially since GTA is a game for the hardcore and Mario Kart is for the casual and some of the hardcore.  

who will come out on top? it'll be an interesting week


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

Their is a sales discussion thread for a reason. Use that please. This is the thread about GTA4 not comparisons in sale figures.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 28, 2008)

SSJ sounding like a mod.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> GTA4...kart can't compete.



agreed, kart is the same shit like 10 years ago with bikes and online


----------



## batanga (Apr 28, 2008)

Niko is a much funnier character I thoguht he would be (the gametrailers review).

I get the game in about 21 hours.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

Trying to pass out, not enough porn, I have watched so many GTA4 leaked footage...

20ish hours for GTA /sadface


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Apr 28, 2008)

wooooooh getting the game tomorrow morning grr and i cant believe they are trying to ban it in australia fucking wankers


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

I plan to pick up  the game before work tomorrow. I do have classes right after work but I do have time from 2pm to 5 PM to play but then I have class from 5pm to 9pm. 

I will be playing single player first for a little bit then at night I will test out the online functions.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

Getting it at 12 today, not midnight but afternoon. My store getting it about 11:30-12. Ill be there 2 after classes


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

Is anyone else feeling the need to speedrun to get the achievement out of the way?

Im in a pickle of what to do 

On one hand, single player owns, on the other hand, multi owns.

Fuck.

Edit:

Tonsillitis fucking is fucking gay. And fuck hives 

fuckfuck


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Is anyone else feeling the need to speedrun to get the achievement out of the way?
> 
> Im in a pickle of what to do
> 
> ...



Well single player without side missions is about 25 hours. So i'll beat that and do side missions after...i mean i hope you can.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well single player without side missions is about 25 hours. So i'll beat that and do side missions after...i mean i hope you can.



My cousin hasn't beaten it yet, and hes at 20 hours. Trying to finish asap.

Then again he told me he couldn't really tell the difference between side missions and real missions....


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

o shit the metacritic score went down to 99

this game must *suck*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

my prediction that the average will get no higher than 96% when its all said and done ( I use gamerankings). Comparing to previous verisons of the game.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

GameRankings is one ugly website


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't Forget to Watch X-Play's ONE HOUR GTA IV Special Today at 8pm Eastern/5pm Pacific Only On G4. On G4tv.com/xplay you can see videos of GTA IV and the first look from yesterday, so if you want to see Videos go there.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeez what is G4 paying you lol.  That almost sounded like an ad bot statement.  There's tons of GTA footage out on the web now anyways, so why wait for G4?


----------



## batanga (Apr 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Is anyone else feeling the need to speedrun to get the achievement out of the way?


I'm just gonna go through the story slowly, mess around a bit now and then and not rush anything.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

also 360 owners do not fear about that "tree pop in" 



He just got the game and that tree was there for him each time ( gifs included). Like I said before the guy who posted the other gifs was running off a dev kit ( and he confirmed it was a dev kit in that thread).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 28, 2008)

I just found out all my friends have the PS3 and are getting the PS3 version. 

I'm so excited, now I don't have any real use for the 360 version. Awesome!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

I lack money so I wont be playing online for some months


----------



## batanga (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm first gonna go through all the controls and stuff on the single player before going online.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2008)

I think people are thinking too much about multiplayer. While it looks like it will be really great and lots of fun, GTA isn't about multiplayer. I plan on playing the single player for a long time, as with other GTA games, no rushing from me. I'll play online when the time comes, but it's not the main thing I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with you 2shea. I mean even though the game's great and amazing with probably a great multiplayer mode I don't think it'll eclipse the single player. GTA's never been about multiplayer and while I do say it's great and all I think single player will be where it's at. It's not as though as soon as you beat the game you'll always be in multiplayer, if anything I think that once you beat it I still see people playing single player most of the time over multiplayer. Multiplayer is good and fine but I don't think that even though people will be playing it straight out of the box it'll be the thing people play most and the sole reason or the majority reason they'll be playing GTA in the first place. 

Still I'm excited for both sides single and multiplayer but judging by my post I'm sure you know where I stand lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2008)

In this era of gaming (for the PS3 and Xbox 360), online play is a very important factor. Although GTA wasn't originally an online game, it is the greatest improvement on the game (along with the cover system) since the previous one. *A lot* of people will be playing GTA IV online from the release day.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh, I'm picking it up for the PS3, fuck Xbox live...


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I think people are thinking too much about multiplayer. While it looks like it will be really great and lots of fun, GTA isn't about multiplayer. I plan on playing the single player for a long time, as with other GTA games, no rushing from me. I'll play online when the time comes, but it's not the main thing I'm looking forward to.


Why shouldn't people be really excited for the multiplayer?  Single player has always been the focus of GTA because obviously it has never had a substantial multiplayer mode.

Sure the single player will be a blast, but we all know what to expect from it seeing as how they've reused that formula since the very first GTA.  It has gotten _vastly_ better than it was back then, but the biggest change to the series GTA IV brings us is what seems like a very well thought out multiplayer mode.  I think it will be a disservice to the game if you blow of the multiplayer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

The reason why GTA was never about multiplayer mode is the fact the hardware could not support it well enough. Back in GTASA the team wanted multiplayer in it really bad but the hardware limited them.


Why is it a big deal now? Because the fact you can do everything in single player mode with a buddy ( to some degree).  GTA is about a big exploration experience and what more can you want if you have others in that city?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

1 more hour  Can't wait.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 28, 2008)

I getting it tommorow afternoon,  have school and my mom has to be with me when I purchase it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 1 more hour  Can't wait.



?!?!?!?!? Explain this, how you are getting it so early! 


I am going with my buddy to a walmart midnight launch but I reserved my game at gamespot  So I have to wait till 10am


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Crazy has the hook ups...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2008)

Some people have been getting the game days ahead of time, on part of the stores' mistakes. Really makes this whole midnight release a lot less special.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm ditching school tomorrow to get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ?!?!?!?!? Explain this, how you are getting it so early!
> 
> 
> I am going with my buddy to a walmart midnight launch but I reserved my game at gamespot  So I have to wait till 10am



Well the store i go to said 4:30-5, so i hope it comes then. I know that's the last time for dropping off packages and such, so heres to me hoping


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

O thats right you are up in new york, I heard there doing something special up there.

Well Xbox 360 owners check this out.

Its like after the manga explained how chaoter 398 had madara say he lived so long because of his great skills


Thread I made for the online portion of the game. Purpose for match ups and online discussion. Of course I mentioned about a tournament =0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ?!?!?!?!? Explain this, how you are getting it so early!
> 
> 
> I am going with my buddy to a walmart midnight launch but I reserved my game at gamespot  So I have to wait till 10am



Many local stores at least in my and crazy's area sell games early.

I got Brawl on March 9th, when it came out on the 10th.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I think people are thinking too much about multiplayer. While it looks like it will be really great and lots of fun, GTA isn't about multiplayer. I plan on playing the single player for a long time, as with other GTA games, no rushing from me. I'll play online when the time comes, but it's not the main thing I'm looking forward to.



Maybe since GTA3 but I remember having a blast with the original GTA's multiplayer on the PC back when everything was an overhead view. 

Sure it wasn't anything advanced like today but everyone I played it with had fun


----------



## God Hand (Apr 28, 2008)

God I hate IGN, perfect 10s across the board?  Surely it wouldnt have killed them to give a 9.9, 9.8, 9.7, etc.

I cant wait to play GTA IV, because it will be the shit, but these review sites need to stop getting stupid.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 28, 2008)

Got it around the midnight and played it for a bit, the city is huuuuge and feels so alive, the framerate is really good, graphics look great and voice acting is awesome. Gotta go to sleep now because I got work tomorrow but it seemed very promising.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 28, 2008)

I think 4 anti-gta4 trolls just rated gta on gamespot because GTA4 has a 5.5 on the user review bar on the gamespot gta4 page.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I think 4 anti-gta4 trolls just rated gta on gamespot because GTA4 has a 5.5 on the user review bar on the gamespot gta4 page.


People on the internet are massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!  No way!

Ignore that shit it always happens.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Got it around the midnight and played it for a bit, the city is huuuuge and feels so alive, the framerate is really good, graphics look great and voice acting is awesome. Gotta go to sleep now because I got work tomorrow but it seemed very promising.


Which console did you buy it for?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

My bro just managed to get this on the midnight launch at our local tesco, the line was bloody insane.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone have any news on the Soundtrack?
I saw a few tracks, and it was all trash...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2008)

Going back to the previous page, I didn't mean to lessen the excitement for online lol, I'm incredibly excited for it, I'm just saying that it seems that people are looking more forward to it than the single player. I know this GTA especially will have an awesome story (from reviews) so I was expecting to see more story hype than online hype lol.

But oh well, I will be enjoying both very much, so yeah


----------



## Stalin (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish I could to a midnight launch but I got school tomorrow, school always makes the day longer.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be going online tonight after I do a few single player missions.

7 more hours technically D:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have any news on the Soundtrack?
> I saw a few tracks, and it was all trash...



There are over 200 songs for the sound track (counts commercials and all to ). If you own the 360 one the Universal MP3 player that the 360 guide button offers gives you the ability to listen to your own music as well.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to wait atleast until the weekend to pick up my copy. I never reserved it, do you think I'll still be able to get a copy this weekend?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 28, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Which console did you buy it for?


PS3, though I doubt it's any worse on 360.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 28, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I have to wait atleast until the weekend to pick up my copy. I never reserved it, do you think I'll still be able to get a copy this weekend?



Nope 

You can always try the internet......I just went into gamestop to get a copy for a friend (which I was barely able to) and the guy said its possible that they were over reserved...probably try next weekend or just keep looking!!


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 29, 2008)

WOOT JUST GOT MY COPY AT THE 12:00AM RELEASE!!!!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

Good for you, Louis. It's very tempting to buy one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

I cannot wait to play the game on these babies ( my speakers)




To bad the game does not support DTS


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Gamespot gave it a perfect 10 too?! This game must be good eh?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

I do not trust gamespot ever since over half of their staff quit because of the EIC incident a while back. Gamespot is not trust worthy anymore, not saying GTA4 does not deserve a 10, no not by a long shot, just saying that gamespot are sell outs.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got online, been playing for about 30 mins, ahhh it's awesome.

Got the special edition, the lock-box is sweet. Anyway, back to playing!! Hope everyone is enjoying it!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

^ Congratz! Its 1am here and I cannot get it until my gamespot opens at 10 am  They did not have a midnight launch  (only one out of the three who did not because they where inside a mall.. BS!).


I will play after my first class which ends at 2pm EST and I got three hours of play time till my 5pm class and 6pm class. However, I will not be back until 9pm EST


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

Bah they kept stores open tonight in Norway for this, I was thinking I'd go get it this morning. 

But apparently it's sold out everywhere according to the newspapers. 

Hopefully I get lucky and find a copy.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2008)

Got my copy real early.


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2008)

fuck I'm gonna have to wait a while to get this game...maybe a week


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

Do not worry Roy I think you can get your copy just keep trying! Unless if you do not have the money  If so trade in games!


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2008)

Money is always the problem =/ If I had the money I would be with my friend making line right about now 

I would but I love all my 360 games..well I would trade in some sport ones ..but it's too late now


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Lulz I trade all my games in except for fighting ones.
I'm trading Halo 3 in...


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2008)

^thats what I was thinking


----------



## newbies13 (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't wait, it's finally here..  12 PST... I have such high hopes for the multiplayer, this could really push GTA higher then it's been before.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

i now have it in.....its awesome...but its just the first cutscene..when can we coop??


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2008)

Guess who's getting the game in about an hour and has _two weeks_ of holidays to play it in?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

Fuck Gamestop for making me pay, then wait 2 hours 'till midnight, just to pick GTA up.



Game's awesome though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

so has anybody figured out how to coop yet??


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

I just bought it, good timing too. A bunch of kids came rushing in for it shortly after I left.

Shame I can't actually play it until I get home. >_>


----------



## Amuro (Apr 29, 2008)

I have my 360 copy already reserved where i work but i can't play it for like 4 hours.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I have to wait 7 hours. >_>


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2008)

My 360 RROD.

Fuck M$


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm glad I won't have that problem with my PS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2008)

I got 500 free gamer points with my pre-order, plus a foam-hand for the Liberty City Swingers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm glad I won't have that problem with my PS3.




I have to wait 2 weeks to get this game though because I'm in my exam period now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, it will push me to my limit of will-power waiting till this weekand so I can buy and play GTA VI!

What's the verdict with GTA VI?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Man, it will push me to my limit of will-power waiting till this weekand so I can buy and play GTA VI!
> 
> What's the verdict with GTA VI?


I want to know the verdict on your time machine.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I want to know the verdict on your time machine.



Oh yeah, my bad! I meant to say GTA *IV*


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2008)

The game is win so far. Haven't gone online yet though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 29, 2008)

This game looks awesome by the way. Not the best graphics ever but it's really impressive driving in the city. I took some pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 













The game itself is really nothing new but Liberty City is just so well done it's hard to explain it. I have never seen a game word as alive as this one. You see police chasing other criminals, you see people talking to each other, they react to everything what happens (not just to you), you can hear people's cellphones ringing and it feels EXACTLY like a real city. Seriously. It's awesome.

And the voice acting is so good.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting this game right after I get off from school, which is about 2 hours from now.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

Fuck yeah, putting the game in my PS3 right now.

See you in a month.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

got enough money after all

pretty nice

though it seems too dark at night sometimes


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

Just adjust the contrast and brightness, everything gets 10 times better.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

so now....i hide my liquor in the lock box 

19yr olds arent supposed to drink!! _but we do anyway_


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> so now....i hide my liquor in the lock box
> 
> 19yr olds arent supposed to drink!! _but we do anyway_



I have been allowed to drink since I was 16


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

I need to take a nap. I don't think I am getting the 30 hour achievement right off the bat either, I end up doing everything I can. I played darts with the gf like 4 times, some pool with Roman a few times >_>



Captain Gir said:


> so has anybody figured out how to coop yet??



Lol, you were misinformed huh...

The "Co-Op" is in the form of scenario 4 man missions. Stuff like Hangmans noose and 2 other ones I believe


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm negging each of your bastards who own the game


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2008)

I want a helicopter


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

I got mine this morning and now I have time to play it :0 WOOOT!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

Overrated piece of shit game :/


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have been allowed to drink since I was 16



lol my mom knows i do it. she knows when i go to parties and she knows where i kept my bottles.....she doesnt care as long as i dont drive 



Jotun said:


> I need to take a nap. I don't think I am getting the 30 hour achievement right off the bat either, I end up doing everything I can. I played darts with the gf like 4 times, some pool with Roman a few times >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so just multiplayer mode...damn that sucks
i was hoping i could do the whole campaign with a friend, but i guess not



Jio said:


> I'm negging each of your bastards who own the game



haha lol...get it, its made of pure win...except the driving 



Byakuya said:


> I want a helicopter



annihilator =


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got back from walmart with this game, it's installing now.  it better not let me down like so many other recent games.

If you do the 4 man co-op missions, can you have 2 on the same console, or is i 1 person each system?  (and I guess the same for the many other 16 person modes.)



> haha lol...get it, its made of pure win...except the driving



Isn't driving one of the main aspects of a GTA game...


----------



## Id (Apr 29, 2008)

I still remember playing the original GTA for the ps1.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Overrated piece of shit game :/


It's only a *99* on Metacritic...  WERE U SPECTING IT TO PLAY LIKE A 100??


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

from the massive amount of screwing around i have already done.......i got the 5 min in 6 stars achievement


----------



## batanga (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome game is awesome.

Srsly


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> from the massive amount of screwing around i have already done.......i got the 5 min in 6 stars achievement



I slapped a pedestrian to try and figure out the combat system.

Immediatly got 2 stars, and when I ran, was mowed down by a cop with a shotgun.

3 minutes in and already frustrating...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

these new controlls are different....i briefely switched to the classic style, then went back just so i can do the "normal controlls"

im starting to get the hang of it...i just hate the driving tho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Overrated piece of shit game :/



Lol wut?

What do you think is better? Brawl? ell oh ell.

For an open-world game based around crime and mayhem, this is a very solid one.


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 29, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what gangs from gta3 is in this game?

Thanks!


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> Can someone please tell me what gangs from gta3 is in this game?
> 
> Thanks!



NONE.. these are all new characters


I pushed some lady right before I walked into the clothes store. Then after I walked in the cops came in and BUSTED me.

My First GTA 4 CHEAT:
Off The  Boat


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I slapped a pedestrian to try and figure out the combat system.
> 
> Immediatly got 2 stars, and when I ran, was mowed down by a cop with a shotgun.
> 
> 3 minutes in and already frustrating...



Humm to be honest that sounds like you just suck  Cops = super easy to get away from in this one. 

Anyway sick game so far, loving it. And driving isn't that bad, actually it's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, so I just choose to go out on a date with Michelle instead of watch Roman get his ass beat.  liking the "choose one" aspect of the game, hope there isn't much you get screwed out of because of it though.

And the implementation of a GPS system is wonderful.


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Ok, so I just choose to go out on a date with Michelle instead of watch Roman get his ass beat.  liking the "choose one" aspect of the game, hope there isn't much you get screwed out of because of it though.
> 
> And the implementation of a GPS system is wonderful.




lol i did the same thing... I had to do the date twice because the first time I pushed her by "mistake"... The the second time Michelle beat my ass in bowling.. *sigh*...Then when you pick up Roman from the hospital he goes: "You chose titties over my health and safety,... ah well it probably would have had been a difficult choice for me too".. lmao


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Overrated piece of shit game :/



No           .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

I saved roman. Now the bitch won't pick up the cell


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I saved roman. Now the bitch won't pick up the cell



What happens when you save him?.. And forget her.. there are other girlfriends to get. lol

The only time I saved him was at the Basketball courts from those two guys then chased after the third guy with a knife.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Humm to be honest that sounds like you just suck  Cops = super easy to get away from in this one.
> 
> Anyway sick game so far, loving it. And driving isn't that bad, actually it's easy once you get the hang of it.



I suck becuase I only played 3 minutes of the game, and have not played a GTA game in over 2 years?

Please remove your head from your ass.

Hell, I didn't even now you could sprint until about 10 seconds ago  this whole "red area" thing was never explained (Since I was on foot, my entire minimap turned red, figured it just ment the cops were on me, not that there was a boundry)

And IIRC in the previous games once you get past 1 star, the cops dont stop chasing you unless you get an item that lowers it.  This may have been changed, I still don't know, but if it has, my psychic powers have not been able to determine it yet.  So how would I know instantly that I have to leave this boundried area, which i didn't know even had boundries, to lose them?

As for driving, only thing that blows is the fact that braking is a joke, and handbraking is a test in the physics programmer laughing in your face.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I suck becuase I only played 3 minutes of the game, and have not played a GTA game in over 2 years?
> 
> Please remove your head from your ass.
> 
> ...


The reason i even said that is that you said you were already frustrated. If you played past GTA games you know they teach you now only how to drive, shoot, and so on but also fight. In this game they teach you how to fight later on, so on. So just let the game teach you so you know what to do and won't get frustrated. 

And the break is pretty hard but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, aparently I DO suck at the pool minigame.  I am currently on 2 scratches, 0 balls sunk.  to michelle's 5.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried connecting online earlier and it was saying some shit like " server session disconnected"  or something over and over again


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

GTA 4 PS3 servers apparently down.


I don't suppose you are playing it on PS3 are you? ;3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

you sure die quicker in this one


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you sure die quicker in this one


Really? @_@ I thought your character in the old gtas were pretty weak...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> What do you think is better? Brawl? ell oh ell.
> 
> For an open-world game based around crime and mayhem, this is a very solid one.



Metal
Gear
Solid
4


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Metal
> Gear
> Solid
> 4


Oh right, that game that you haven't played.

Why are you in this thread again?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

I've played as Snake in the beta. That alone > GTA and its repetetivness.

Gametrailers gave GTA4 a 9.8, while saying it was damn repetetive and easy = boring.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

MGS4 is a boring piece of shiet.

I had more fun playing gta4 than playing all the MGSs

MGS storyline is great though


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

I might actually pick this up after all, judging from all the good reviews its getting.

Never really been a fan of the GTA games, but I did enjoy the first 3 when I played each briefly in the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

does GTA give you goosebumps? No? Does Gray Fox and his epicness? Yes?

Concession accepted.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 29, 2008)

stop spamming dude, GTA 4 is much more popular and you know it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> does GTA give you goosebumps? No? Does Gray Fox and his epicness? Yes?
> 
> Concession accepted.


Wow... have you heard of opinions?

Go express yours in the fucking MGS4 thread.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wow... have you heard of opinions?
> 
> Go express yours in the fucking MGS4 thread.



Yeah, seriously, no one cares about MGS4 in this thread.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

What are everyone's favorite stations so far?

I have WKTT: Talk Radio and JNR: Jazz in constant loop, but there are way too many stations to really focus on anything else, at the moment.


----------



## Superior (Apr 29, 2008)

This game looks pretty good, I dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

damn damn damn damn 

why does my console have to continuously overheat at this time....


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I've played as Snake in the beta. That alone > GTA and its repetetivness.
> 
> Gametrailers gave GTA4 a 9.8, while saying it was damn repetetive and easy = boring.



I can accept people not liking the GTA series.  but if anyone seriously calls it "repetitive", they obviously have no idea what they are talkin about.  The recent GTA games have some of the most diverse types of gameplay in gaming history.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

I got 3 right after it came out. I loved it. Vice City and San Andreas were pretty much similar.

And I'm not the one saying GTA4 is repetetive, the Gametrailers reviewer said that.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I got 3 right after it came out. I loved it. Vice City and San Andreas were pretty much similar.
> 
> And I'm not the one saying GTA4 is repetetive, the Gametrailers reviewer said that.



Then the gametrailers reviewer is an idiot.  and if he gave it a 98, then it sounds like he was just looking for a reason to not give it 100.  which the driving sequences would be plenty to take it down from a perfect score.

Oh, just tried piloting a Helicopter.  That things flies like a piece of shit with propellers.  I hope they patch these crappy driving controls. -_-


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

If anything, Gametrailers is biased. Funny how GTA4 got a 9.8 score by them, after saying it was easy and repetetive.

I'll give GTA one thing, the mini-games looks spectacular.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 29, 2008)

VC and SA were more of expansion games, if anything.

IV is a universal galaxy loop-de-loop compared to the framework of III. Sorta like how Super Mario Galaxy is to Super Mario 64. It enhances the framework that makes the older game so inferior.

But really, any genre can be repetitive.

Mario games = lol platforming over and over.
Castlevania games = lol fight Dracula over and over.
Metal Gear games = lol sneak over and over.
GTA games = lol be a thug over and over.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2008)

GLORIOUS DAY


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> VC and SA were more of expansion games, if anything.
> 
> IV is a universal galaxy loop-de-loop compared to the framework of III. Sorta like how Super Mario Galaxy is to Super Mario 64. It enhances the framework that makes the older game so inferior.
> 
> ...



But unlike Mario and GTA, MG/S follows a common, dare I say, pretty damned epic storyline which does in fact, give you goosebumps at certain points.

Recently having played through the MG franchise for the millionth time (excluding Portable Ops) to prepare myself for MGS4, I can safely say it is my utmost favorite franchise. I had previously ranked Resident Evil (excluding 4) as my favorite, but no more.

But in the end, it's all about opinions.


----------



## ChaochroX (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> But unlike Mario and GTA, MG/S follows a common, dare I say, pretty damned epic storyline which does in fact, give you goosebumps at certain points.
> 
> Recently having played through the MG franchise for the millionth time (excluding Portable Ops) to prepare myself for MGS4, I can safely say it is my utmost favorite franchise. I had previously ranked Resident Evil (excluding 4) as my favorite, but no more.
> 
> But in the end, it's all about opinions.



Dude I am a much bigger Metal Gear fan than I am a GTA fan in fact I'd say I'm in the same "Favorite Series" boat as you. I fucking idolize Hideo Kojima he's my hero... Wait, what was I talking about... Right GTA especially IV's story is fucking epic and done about as well as any story line and you would know this if you played through a few missions which you obviously haven't. So don't dis a game that you haven't played seriously. GTAIV=fucking epic.

Also has anyone experienced any trouble getting online for the PS3?


----------



## batanga (Apr 29, 2008)

ecelsiore's shop

Jack Thompson is awesome


----------



## Superior (Apr 29, 2008)

Any good/funny cheats for this game?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Also has anyone experienced any trouble getting online for the PS3?



Yup. Last I heard, Rockstar's PS3 servers for GTAIV were down.


----------



## dodgekfc (Apr 29, 2008)

i was wandering if i should get this game the last grand theft auto games were realy boring nd lame is this one way differnt


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope it isn't really different as far as gameplay goes.  This time though you have a very fleshed out multiplayer addition and the graphics aren't terrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

Multi is amazing. I mean i played with a few of my friends, and it's just Alot of fun IMO. I love cops and crooks, and turf wars is also very cool. Anyone know how many ranks there are? Also do you rank up in different gametypes or is it ALL together. Thanks for whoever can answer the questions


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

my day is ruined.....the car i was going to get got sold to somebody else....and i cant last 5 minutes playing GTAIV cause my console is constantly overheating


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 29, 2008)

I was at the dentist this afternoon in the waiting room, so I picked up the latest issue of Time. On the back page was new DVD's and video games with ratings. GTA IV was on there and even time rated it with an A- which was surprising to me.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone used cheat codes?


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> my day is ruined.....the car i was going to get got sold to somebody else....and i cant last 5 minutes playing GTAIV cause my console is constantly overheating



What kind of car?


----------



## Yosha (Apr 29, 2008)

Tifa said:


> But unlike Mario and GTA, MG/S follows a common, dare I say, pretty damned epic storyline which does in fact, give you goosebumps at certain points.
> 
> Recently having played through the MG franchise for the millionth time (excluding Portable Ops) to prepare myself for MGS4, I can safely say it is my utmost favorite franchise. I had previously ranked Resident Evil (excluding 4) as my favorite, but no more.
> 
> But in the end, it's all about opinions.



Well, this is the whole argument "rpgs suck because all you do is explore, collect & repeat" or "first shooters suck because all you do is shoot, reload, run & repeat".

Its pretty lame when people pose as such arguments.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

Karma said:


> Has anyone used cheat codes?



The game tracks when you use them, so I won't be doing it.

Lol@Tifa

Scared of the attention GTA4 is getting? 

I haven't had any overheat issues, 360 been on since midnight.

Multiplayer is awesome, so many options. I just need my friends to get on. 

The main thing bothering me is the driving for some of the cars, cuz theres alot of chase missions and it sucks trying to chase sum1 in a shitty car.

Also, cops are always getting headshots on me. If it's not a headshot, its 2 shotgun blasts and I'm dead. Though, it does work the other way around too, which can be awesome at times xD


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

Aburame Kyo said:


> What kind of car?



Jetta (sold) > another jetta (sold) > highlander (traded in) > Jeep Laredo (sold) > another Laredo (piece of shit) > 03 Cavalier (sold) > Grand Am (sold this morning)............yeah, it all sucks right now


----------



## Yosha (Apr 29, 2008)

Also tifa, you are comparing two different type of games. Next you should compare MLB 2K8 to DMC4. "Well they both have action in them" Well, so does baseball and DMC, but in two different ways.

You see, GTA is based on open environment and gameplay (However IV has put alot more focus into other areas like graphics) while MSG is like alot of japanese games with the main focus on storylines. MSG is fun and all but I'm sorry that franchise has yet to put out something that would bring me back to the playstation format, because splinter cell has been delivering well enough for me. GTA fans are not concerned enough in Niko's personal life to put down the game. At the end of the day, when you finally buy MSG 4 and play it for a few days and beat it most GTA fans will still be playing it still as it is XBL compatible....I guess you can play it on a more difficult level.


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2008)

so how godly is this game?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

its pretty godly


niko is definitely the best GTA main character yet


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

Claude, Tommy, CJ, Toni, Vic is my order.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 29, 2008)

I've played the frist several missions,. its okay so far. i guess I got to get used to the setting, soundtrack, do more exploring, and hopefully it gets more expect later on. How many missions are there?


----------



## God Hand (Apr 29, 2008)

Can someone give me an honest answer on the frame rate for the PS3.  
Specifically, is there alot of slow down, and if so is it pretty bad or barely noticeable?

Thanks in advance


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I've played the frist several missions,. its okay so far. i guess I got to get used to the setting, soundtrack, do more exploring, and hopefully it gets more expect later on. How many missions are there?



I hear about 90. 


For my fav characters it goes 

Niko = CJ > Toni > Tommy > Cluda


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Morimoto_Shinzou said:


> Can someone give me an honest answer on the frame rate for the PS3.
> Specifically, is there alot of slow down, and if so is it pretty bad or barely noticeable?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am only a few missions in, but have not noticed any slowdown.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I hear about 90.
> 
> 
> For my fav characters it goes
> ...



Good, cause right now I got "this game is alright so far" feeling, I think I just need to used to it like I did to san adreas.


----------



## God Hand (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I am only a few missions in, but have not noticed any slowdown.




Thanks for letting me know.  Even if your only a few missions in, with most games which have framerate issues, its usually apparent from the get go.

Thx for easing my mind


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2008)

Music is definitely one of the best in a GTA so far. The hip-hop and rock ones are kinda dissapointing, but Electro Choc and the Jazz station are ace. Also Femi Kuti DJing one.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

Electro and the Bong station (Reggae lol) are my favs. Is it me, or is there no "None" options? o.o


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Electro and the Bong station (Reggae lol) are my favs. Is it me, or is there no "None" options? o.o



None  I try to find it when i talk on the phone but nope.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Them dudes are crazy on the game. I fight some random dude for hittin his car, some other guy jump in, and so on and so on.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

Is Katt Williams the one doing stand-up on the TV? Hilarious either way.


Jotun said:


> Electro and the Bong station (Reggae lol) are my favs. Is it me, or is there no "None" options? o.o


Do you mean to try and turn off the radio?


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> *Them dudes are crazy on the game. I fight some random dude for hittin his car, some other guy jump in, and so on and so on*.



*lol for real*... I was driving during a mission and the cops were chasing a guy who was running, so since I was near him I thought I would just hit him and let them get him easier... next thing I know the cops are after me and I got a two star wanted level


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

here goes another try...bought a new fan for my room, used compressed air on the console...and now im trying the game again to see if it will work


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, this game is crazy I remember on vice city, you get money for helping the cops. But new city new cops


----------



## Auron (Apr 29, 2008)

Game's pretty cool so far...I'm generally not a big fan of sandbox type games like the GTA series and never have been but this should hold me over for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

I hit somebody, blood still on my home


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

@ Auron: this "sandbox" has plenty of space to roam around


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone do the mission where you have the choice to let the guy fall or save him.. and your decision will have repercussions either way?  It was the mission called Ivan The Not So Terrible


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm only at begining, I'm on date.


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm only at begining, I'm on date.



oh ok.. HINT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she is good at bowling


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, just brought Michelle out to the bar.

skipped the entire scene of anything happening there.  no minigame, cutscene, or anything.  then it gave me control again, with my guy completely smashed.  then I had to find a new car and drive her home hammered.... it was fairly dissapointing...



speedstar said:


> oh ok.. HINT:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, she kinda sucks.  Roman is good.  he beat me like 68 to 67


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Actually, she kinda sucks.  Roman is good.  he beat me like 68 to 67



oh, you beat her? well I guess I suck too, because she beat me... but there's always a FIRST TIME for everything.  And I played Roman in pool, he's pretty good at that too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol thanks for the hint, she beat me@_@ 
anyone get the special edition, and did anyone use cheats?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

speedstar said:


> oh, you beat her? well I guess I suck too, because she beat me... but there's always a FIRST tme for everything.  And I played Roman in pool, he's pretty good at that too.



Well, what I have in bowling I make up for in sucking at Pool.

Played it once, didn't get a single ball sunk until Michelle got 5 and I had scratched twice.  lost with 4 still on the table.


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

I heard that some cheats can prevent you from getting some achievements so I'm not using cheats until I get all the achievements (however long that takes me lol)


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Well, what I have in bowling I make up for in sucking at Pool.
> 
> Played it once, didn't get a single ball sunk until Michelle got 5 and I had scratched twice.  lost with 4 still on the table.



Dang.. I stopped the pool game halfway and Roman complained how he hated to not complete things.. lol anyway.. how far are you? I stopped after Ivan The Not So Terrible


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Dang.. I stopped the pool game halfway and Roman complained how he hated to not complete things.. lol anyway.. how far are you? I stopped after Ivan The Not So Terrible



Which mission was that?  I just did a mission where I had to steal police car, then pull over vans.  If I had to guess, I would say 2 ahead of you.  though I don't pay attention to mission names.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah it does, but it makes the game fun. I'm not worried about achievement points on games like this.
What about special edition? Anyone


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Ivan The Not So Terrible
Its the mission where you are heading towards Roman's Garage when a car pulls out and starts driving away from you.... then you have to chase him all the way to this construction site... there, he gets out and starts climbing the ladders all the way to the top and jumps over roof tops until he gets to the end "roof".. he's hanging off of it..then you have the choice to let the guy fall or save him.. and your decision will have repercussions either way.

I "let him fall" because Vlad said so.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Ivan The Not So Terrible
> Its the mission where you are heading towards Roman's Garage when a car pulls out and starts driving away from you.... then you have to chase him all the way to this construction site... there, he gets out and starts climbing the ladders all the way to the top and jumps over roof tops until he gets to the end "roof".. he's hanging off of it..then you have the choice to let the guy fall or save him.. and your decision will have repercussions either way.
> 
> I "let him fall" because Vlad said so.



Ok, I did this mission differently.

I ran up there, and shot him the face.  becuase Vlad said so.

Yes, I am 2 missions ahead of you.  THough I have yet to do any of the "Little Jonas" ones or whatever his name was.

Edit:  hold on... I might have missed the mission you are talking abou.  my roomate just told me he did all types of shit on my file while I was out getting dinner, so i've no freaking idea.


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Ok, I did this mission differently.
> 
> I ran up there, and shot him the face.  becuase Vlad said so.
> 
> Yes, I am 2 missions ahead of you.  THough I have yet to do any of the "Little Jonas" ones or whatever his name was.



Little Jacob lol.. and you're lucky.. I still havent even been able to use, or hold for that matter, a gun... all i have is a freakin knife... *sigh*


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

i may not be to the "Ivan the Not so Terrible" misson yet....but i just read in the guide book that if you let him live, he becomes a "random" character later in which you help him make money which he shares with you....


----------



## speedstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i may not be to the "Ivan the Not so Terrible" misson yet....but i just read in the guide book that if you let him live, he becomes a "random" character later in which you help him make money which he shares with you....



Now you tell me.. lol.. ah well i'm sure there are others like that, that will come along,... i hope

((( Thats what I love about this game... its so open ended with different endings and outcomes depending on your own personal decisions.. thank you Rockstar)))


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 29, 2008)

Who gives a shit about achievements.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2008)

hold on... I might have missed the mission you are talking about. my roomate just told me he did all types of shit on my file while I was out getting dinner, so i've no freaking idea.  He probobly killed the guy though...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

Free mode with 16 people is awesome!


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Free mode with 16 people is awesome!



Can you use cheat codes? Also do you search for servers or find matches?


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Hint 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If you push michelle, she'll get scared and run away. lol unless she is deeply in love with you already.. but with me she is not... I pushed her already once and I missed a date with her..


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Free mode with 16 people is awesome!



yeah sorry i couldnt join.....my system is working all better now 


btw i found an internet cafe...do i get a cellphone upgrade?? i tried to purchase a ringtone, but it wouldnt let me


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Free mode with 16 people is awesome!



cool...what did you guys do?.. if its not too much to ask, do you think you can video tape and upload a video of free mode or any of the multiplayer modes?


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah sorry i couldnt join.....my system is working all better now
> 
> 
> btw i found an internet cafe...do i get a cellphone upgrade?? i tried to purchase a ringtone, but it wouldnt let me



where did you find it at?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you customize your car and hair style on here?


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can you customize your car and hair style on here?



idk about the car but the customization of the characters in multiplayer is limited


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2008)

speedstar said:


> where did you find it at?



by outlook park on the first island.....open the map found in the game case and you will find it cause its a little @ symbol


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> by outlook park on the first island.....open the map found in the game case and you will find it cause its a little @ symbol



okidoke.. *currently in Roman's run down apartment in Hove Beach lol*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

speedstar said:


> idk about the car but the customization of the characters in multiplayer is limited



ok. But single player mode can you?


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> ok. But single player mode can you?



um.. i never rchanged his hair... but his clothes.. etc... you can change


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

My system froze
I'm done for tonight, thanks for the hint guys. See ya tommorow.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 30, 2008)

Fun times Goku, too bad I kept getting dropped though :/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Fun times Goku, too bad I kept getting dropped though :/



Np man was amazing. My buddy and I just kept getting rockets and killing cops to get our stars up to 6. However, with only two people walking around with rockets it was quite hard and we only got up to 5  

Tomorrow you will have to do it with us thee people will surely get the job done 

This weekend I will be on my fios connection then we will see amazing results


----------



## Amuro (Apr 30, 2008)

This game is fucking awesome, Niko is easily the best main character. Love his interactions with other characters there were some really funny scenes with vlad. 

Little Jacob is awesome even if i don't understand wtf half he says. xD So many quality characters and i'm only just onto my second safehouse.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 30, 2008)

Holy Shit. The game got a 10/10 WTF? We haven't seen a game rated this high since Ocarina of Time!


----------



## batanga (Apr 30, 2008)

Played for about 16h yesterday, no overheating 


Also, Niko, Brucie and Roman are the coolest characters ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

The TV is so fucking hilarious. XD


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2008)

Loving the game so far, btu I seem to be storming through the story.


So I coustomized my character for online play yesterday but I couldnt get online, please tell me that you can unlock more customization for online though?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Hagi said:


> This game is fucking awesome, Niko is easily the best main character. Love his interactions with other characters there were some really funny scenes with vlad.
> 
> Little Jacob is awesome even if i don't understand wtf half he says. xD So many quality characters and i'm only just onto my second safehouse.



"Tang man, you kno the tang, i do the tang but thz blok be the thang" LOL i loev Little Jacob's friend.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 30, 2008)

Hagi said:


> This game is fucking awesome, Niko is easily the best main character. Love his interactions with other characters there were some really funny scenes with vlad.
> 
> Little Jacob is awesome even if i don't understand wtf half he says. xD So many quality characters and i'm only just onto my second safehouse.



Try turning on the subtitles. It's impossible to understand Badman (friend of Little Jacob) 90% of the time though, even with subtitles on. >.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any maps for the friends missions in the game? You know, the blue character icons that ONLY show up when you are near them?

I've only done 3. 2 for a druggie, and one for Badman. I heavily assume there are more.

The maps hidden in the web browser show everything except the friend missions.

Also, when do you get more clothes shops open? So far theres only one and I.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just killed Faustein or whatever his name is.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, so starting to figure out this friendship thing in the game.  like michelle likes it when you beat her (atleast in bowling), while Roman gets mad if you do.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2008)

Being drunk was fun in the game, but I killed Michelle.


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

What would you rate this?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Being drunk was fun in the game, but I killed Michelle.



Like... perminently?

I just done being drunk to... on a motorbike... but we still made it back safe luckily.

Michelle doesn't like drinking though, she likes pool and bowling and crap.

Also, on Vlad's first mission, you go to get protection money from a guy, and have to throw somethign through the window.  what/how are you asposed to do this?  I got frustrated and drove a truck through his window instead, but I am sure the mechanic will be used again later.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone completed the mission "Snow Storm" ? it's frustrating the shit out of me, like 6th attempt now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2008)

Reviewers have stated if there was one hard mission, it was the one called Snow Storm.

But if I could rate this so far, I would give it a 8/10. I haven't unlocked any new islands, and the story really hasn't done anything to be a super hook yet, but it's still entertaining as hell.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 30, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Also, on Vlad's first mission, you go to get protection money from a guy, and have to throw somethign through the window.  what/how are you asposed to do this?  I got frustrated and drove a truck through his window instead, but I am sure the mechanic will be used again later.



Should've looked at your map. A location was marked leading you to a small junkyard. I used a brick to crack his window.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Should've looked at your map. A location was marked leading you to a small junkyard. I used a brick to crack his window.



Never saw the icon.  Anyhow, I went to the hotdog vendor right there and bought one (Was low health).  but instead of eating it, the game prompted the "throw" command or something... so I went and threw a hotdog at the window.

I guess when I saw that piece of food falling down from the window is when I decided to just drive a car through it.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

In that firt vlad mission, I just shot the guy's window.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

P.S. Dimitri is probobly my favorite GTA char to date.  hope he stays cool.


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

Im gonna buy this within the week


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't like my Niko looking tacky so I copped a suit


----------



## batanga (Apr 30, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Has anyone completed the mission "Snow Storm" ? it's frustrating the shit out of me, like 6th attempt now.


That's a great mission, I messed it up a few times but it wasn't super hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Superior said:


> What would you rate this?



10/10. I just love everything you can do, my first 10/10 in a long time


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

How smart are the cops?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 30, 2008)

Superior said:


> How smart are the cops?


That's a good question. If you go into the sea, will they drive/jump in and commit suicide while trying to catch you?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm pissed. I reserved it for the PS3, planning on getting the system before the game came out, but I got fired and didn't have enough money to get it. So, this may be a dumb question, but, how is it?

-Zarakira.


----------



## batanga (Apr 30, 2008)

Superior said:


> How smart are the cops?


Well they're not suicidal but not very smart either. Not as bad as in SA.


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> That's a good question. If you go into the sea, will they drive/jump in and commit suicide while trying to catch you?


In the previous games I had to much fun with that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2008)

The cops are alot better than previous GTA's thats for sure. Their alot more fun =0


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The cops are alot better than previous GTA's thats for sure. Their alot more fun =0


I'm hoping that I will get it today, if not later during this week then.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 30, 2008)

awake and back to playing....and ill actually do the missions instead of screw around in party mode


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2008)

Yanno guys, i've been playing this game since yesterday..and i don't think it deserves 10 across the board...i mean i would have been fine with a 9, maybe even a 9.5, but a 10? 

Do you think that was fan hyping or did they really intend to give it a 10 with it having the same formula as all the other GTA sandboxes before it?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

PS3's servers went back up this morning. One for all; Cops vs. Robbers is so much fun with cars. 2+ Team Death-matches are awesome as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yanno guys, i've been playing this game since yesterday..and i don't think it deserves 10 across the board...i mean i would have been fine with a 9, maybe even a 9.5, but a 10?
> 
> Do you think that was fan hyping or did they really intend to give it a 10 with it having the same formula as all the other GTA sandboxes before it?


There is no need to look to far into review scores.  Seriously, if you don't agree then leave it at that.  Any game that get high scores gets criticized for it.  Review scores are not serious business.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 30, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yanno guys, i've been playing this game since yesterday..and i don't think it deserves 10 across the board...i mean i would have been fine with a 9, maybe even a 9.5, but a 10?
> 
> Do you think that was fan hyping or did they really intend to give it a 10 with it having the same formula as all the other GTA sandboxes before it?


I'm getting sick of people like you. I plead for total abolishment of reviewers and their grade-system. *You enjoy a product, or you don't.* It's that simple. 

Grand Theft Auto is what it is, a sandbox game. The story is there to immerse you into the development of the main character. It grows and becomes gradually more complex. You start as a low-life Russian thug who works himself up through crime. So that's what you'll be doing, murdering people, and anything else highly illegal. That will never change, and _nobody interested in the genre_ wouldn't want to have it any other way. 

Seriously, I have heard people complain about it offering "no variety" in terms of gameplay and story because, apparently, GTAIV involves murdering people all the time and that's no fun ...  The insanity!

The interaction between you and the sandbox world in GTAIV is beyond anything I have seen to this day. The amount of detail that's gone into GTAIV is beyond _fucking phenomenal_. One of the most important aspects of a sandbox game, are its characters and the world itself. 

The characters used are amazing, especially Niko, they are lovable, funny or interesting in one way or the other, and the facial expressions are extremely well done. The world around you lives and breaths as well, a truly amazing sight. * GTAIV is rough around the edges, but upon close inspection, it's a gem. *

I'm enjoying myself and that's the fucking point. Now stop arguing about what "grade" we "as a community" should give it, or should have given it if we count the reviewers who've played through it already, and start enjoying yourself, _you fucking cunt_.

And don't flatter yourself by thinking this post was solely geared towards you.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'm getting sick of people like you. I plead for total abolishment of reviewers and their grade-system. *You enjoy a product, or you don't.* It's that simple.



Hardly.

Take WOW for example.  it is, frankly, a crappy game.  But it's also the top of the MMORPG genre, and very addictive (Much like Diablo was)

Or Halo, any one of them, and unless you are pretty oblivious, you will realise the single player blows.  But on the other hand, many people find the multiplayer incredible.  Does the multiplayer make up for the shitty singleplayer?  For most people, yes. (Not me, but thats anouther subject)

games arn't a Ebert&Roeper, simple thumbs up thumbs down subject.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Take WOW for example.  it is, frankly, a crappy game.  But it's also the top of the MMORPG genre, and very addictive (Much like Diablo was)
> 
> ...



Some people enjoyed the single player for halo. Some people actually enjoy COD4 or gears story and single player. And those got 9's across the sites. Yet i wouldn't give them near that cause the single player don't make up for the multi *Which wasn't that good anyway* but I'll stop there. No need to start a flame war.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2008)

@Dan hibiki - "People like me?" So i try and ask a question about the game and i gotta get bashed for it? Jeeze. Take it down a notch will ya?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got my first bust


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone know if you ever get to tap Kate?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Kate?
I'm only one michelle.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Dan hibiki - "People like me?" So i try and ask a question about the game and i gotta get bashed for it? Jeeze. Take it down a notch will ya?



He means the people criticizing the game for getting 10's.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoever omplaints about gta4 getting 10s should read the fucking reviews and see why this game is so highly acclaimed.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

Meh, I bought this game. Its mediocre at best.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Some people enjoyed the single player for halo.



Yep, and some people enjoy being beaten by a BBW in leather.  To each his own, some people are just nuts.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Yep, and some people enjoy being beaten by a BBW in leather.  To each his own, some people are just nuts.



Lol and some people think Naruto is still good. And i can't see why, there's absolutely no reason, but i say let em. 

@Akuma - What games do you like? I don't remember you liking anything but persona...


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

> @Akuma - What games do you like? I don't remember you liking anything but persona...



I like alot of fighting games, Rpgs, Zelda type games.....hrm first person shooters I really hate, I like a few survival horror and some games like metal gear solid. Oh and some platformers (Ratchet and Clank )


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I like alot of fighting games, Rpgs, Zelda type games.....hrm first person shooters I really hate, I like a few survival horror and some games like metal gear solid. Oh and some platformers (Ratchet and Clank )



Well from what i'm getting, i mean i could be wrong, this game was like the opposite of your taste  Shooting/cars is the main point of GTA series. You hate shooting, and i don't see racing on your list of what you like. So this game wouldn't be for you, lol. It's like if i bought madden or gran tresumo. I don't like either much. 

I wouldn't have bought the game if i were you.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2008)

Decided to  have a change of pace and play a couple online matches earlier.

Got a couple online achievements, I like it better with autoaim off I think.

Only played cops & crooks and team DM so far.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well from what i'm getting, i mean i could be wrong, this game was like the opposite of your taste  Shooting/cars is the main point of GTA series. You hate shooting, and i don't see racing on your list of what you like. So this game wouldn't be for you, lol. It's like if i bought madden or gran tresumo. I don't like either much.
> 
> I wouldn't have bought the game if i were you.



Racing is good if its burnout. Also I only bought it to kill time, and considering this game is long ....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Racing is good if its burnout. Also I only bought it to kill time, and considering this game is long ....



Kill time for what? 

And what's everyones percent so far?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

I think reviews do matter because they usually point out the pro and cons of a game and if a game gets really good reviews, it must be good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2008)

I do not mind GTA 4 getting an overall 10, however, when each category gets a 10 then thats more of a argument. 


Currently I am playing single player  and then waiting for my buddy to get on  for some multi-player. I will send out invites to who ever is on as well  ( 360 version of course)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> And what's everyones percent so far?


I'm at 32.79%.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Kill time for what?
> 
> And what's everyones percent so far?




Kill time for bigger better games (MGS4, Soul calibur 4, Street fighter 4)


My percents like 10.4


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2008)

HOW do you know soul calibur 4 and street fighter 4 are going to be better? eh actually do not answer that because that will start a fight in this topic and thats not what its for.


I am at 9.77% compleate. I been playing alot of multi player action hehe.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm at like 35% or something.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

> HOW do you know soul calibur 4 and street fighter 4 are going to be better? eh actually do not answer that because that will start a fight in this topic and thats not what its for.



I dont know they will be better, I just think I will enjoy them more Soul calibur doesnt change much and I love the series + additions of new characters. Also street fighter looks about the same and I enjoy that series. I dont know if I can guarantee ill like them more. 

Also I didnt say I actually hated this game, I just dont enjoy it as much as the next guy.

The missions arent all that complex its just go to one place go to another
The driving is pretty bad compared to the others in the series
The characters are good but the dialogue is pretty redundant
The battle system is still not that good but its still better than previous installments

This is only the bad things I can say, But Im sure I can find lots of good things.

Its big
Its long
Lots of stuff to do
Multiplayer
The music is alot better than expected


Im not trying to start a flame war, im just stating my impressions. If I like it more later On I will come back here and take everything back.


----------



## gomen (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this game sick or what, I'm really loving how brutal the police are haha... Been killed alot already 

edit: I got a question, when you end up in the hospital what happens really? You still got ur guns and shit but do you loose cash?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont know they will be better, I just think I will enjoy them more Soul calibur doesnt change much and I love the series + additions of new characters. Also street fighter looks about the same and I enjoy that series. I dont know if I can guarantee ill like them more.
> 
> Also I didnt say I actually hated this game, I just dont enjoy it as much as the next guy.
> 
> ...




The massions aren't that bad,I think the dialoge is pretty damn good, and the shooting system is pretty fucking sweet. The soundtrack is not as good as san andreas.

To be fair akuma, I still have mixed feelings about 4 even though I enjoyed san andreas.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 30, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about GTA4 is that there's no airplanes


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> I'm at 32.79%.



Damn you  

Only at 17.6


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone else get kinda bored after playing for awhile?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anyone else get kinda bored after playing for awhile?



How far along are you? 

And not for me. loving it. I play about 1 hour to 2 hours every time, i like to spread shit out.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anyone else get kinda bored after playing for awhile?


Though I haven't played this one, GTA games usually wear on me quickly.  At least as far as single player goes.  I generally hop in and just do two or three missions then hop out.  If you find yourself getting bored of the game quickly try taking it a few missions at a time.

Multiplayer should also help if you have good friends to play with.


----------



## batanga (Apr 30, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You start as a low-life Russian thug who works himself up through crime


Not russian, RAGE 


The "Three Leaf Clover" mission is really cool, very "Heat" like.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll prolly play multi this weekend, I got school and other friends do to.
@mtf not that far, killed vlad awhile back but not that far.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lololol. Redneck Halo parody on the GTA TV.


----------



## Cel3stial (Apr 30, 2008)

Ps3 owners can't get online.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

I also think since I'm older I can't play that long.
When SA came out I played for like 5 hrs straight, but now I can hardly get an hr in now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been playing for 13 hours straight in my second-session, ya pansy.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2008)

dudeee.... 

today I went with my dad to go buy GTA 4 since I called earlier and they said that they had one more copy available and when we got there I asked if they still had it and they said that they literally sold it like a minute ago.... >.>


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

^jesus, you not tired?
You shit or piss?
You must be hella hungry.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I also think since I'm older I can't play that long.
> When SA came out I played for like 5 hrs straight, but now I can hardly get an hr in now.


Eh, opposite for me. Been playing it ever since the midnight release, save for school-hours and all that. I think a big part of it is because I don't have to go through all that driving like in the previous games, thanks to the taxis.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Still not possible for me. You guys are hardcore gamers, which I'm not no longer
but I'll play again tonight.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Ps3 owners can't get online.




wait why     ?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone else having problems connecting to anyone on the 360 version, and also troubles driving...


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Ps3 owners can't get online.



that was fixed today I've been playing online for 6 hours straight with out a hitch


----------



## Superior (Apr 30, 2008)

Chas3265 said:


> The only thing I don't like about GTA4 is that there's no airplanes


That's the only dumb part


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 30, 2008)

Superior said:


> That's the only dumb part


most likly they took it out because Liberty City is based on NYC and you know the terrorist hijaking the plane and all. 
plus air plane are more fun on bigger maps like GTA:SA


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2008)

I went to target and just got my copy for GTA i'm about to pop it in...ill see you guys tomorrow XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2008)

Superior said:


> That's the only dumb part



That's the great part since planes sucked in SA.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

Just ended my 13:00 - 05:00 gaming session of GTA.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 1, 2008)

I'm back at it again


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

this for PS3 
Imma get it for sure


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> most likly they took it out because Liberty City is based on NYC and you know the terrorist hijaking the plane and all.
> plus air plane are more fun on bigger maps like GTA:SA



Doesn't stop me from ramming a helicopter into a building does it?


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2008)

GTA 4 brings forth violence


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Doesn't stop me from ramming a helicopter into a building does it?



i do it just because

i wanna see how i die every time...there are times when my roters stop spinning, times the propellers just fly off leaving me freefalling inside the shell of the heli, there are even times where the tail end breaks leaving me spinning in the front half still controlling the main propeller speed.......fun times


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> GTA 4 brings forth violence


Crimes related to game and console releases have occurred before. The media are choosing to report this case widely because of GTA's content and they'll be blaming the game soon.


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2008)

I was loving this even more until i had to do the no.1 mission for brucie, fucking races's. 

Btw what happens when you get 6 stars, does the army come after you like previous games?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

That race was fucking easy.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

An awsm Liberty City map brought to you by Google Maps and IGN:


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I was loving this even more until i had to do the no.1 mission for brucie, fucking races's.
> 
> Btw what happens when you get 6 stars, does the army come after you like previous games?



Loved that race, wasn't that hard. I love the driving in this game,


I just had 6 stars  & there was no army, but It was part of a misson so I can't be 100% sure.

EDIT: I take that back, I re-did the mission and it was actually 5 stars.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2008)

I think I made a HUGE mistake.

I played online. Free mode. Before beating the story mode.

And I don't want to go back to the single player because of it D:

Using a chopper to destroy another choppers' wings in the air, and watching the person try to maneuver it to safety = lolpalooza.

That and consistently taking a ride from someone then blasting them in the face right after is so, so fun.

I've already run into the kids, the tourneyfags [TURN OFF AUTO-AIM, FUKKEN NOOB] and the annoying dweller who attempts to belittle you for blasting them in the face and killing them. But alas, I turned off the damn sound for the voice chat entirely, so it became peaceful.

I also keep getting error messages and it sends me back to the single player screen. I assume the servers are hectic?


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

Well I played with both autoaim on and off but I find it more fun with it off, the combat is alot more fun when you actually have to do the work yourself


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2008)

I have no qualms with the auto-aim on or off, but there are some real BITCHY people about it being on.

So much so they troll the host of the match because that person doesn't want to change the rules for someone else.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 1, 2008)

I'm gonna play multiplayer today


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> An awsm Liberty City map brought to you by Google Maps and IGN:



wow nice find +rep

and now the easter eggs come....the 2 on the happiness island sound cool...but i want more..like all the random easter eggs that San Andreas had


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 1, 2008)

does anyone know if they've added some features to like buying houses and what not, instead of it being just a save point..... probably not ey cause i haven't read anything like that about it.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

anybody get a new cellphone yet??


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Yup. You get one from a mobster.

I just finished the game. Fuck you, Dimitri. >.O


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know what Brucies favorite activites are?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone know what Brucies favorite activites are?



I have a feeling it's secretly looking for gay porn on the internet.


Just go to the stripclub, bowling or pooling, I think.


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

I'll have completed the game by tomorrow evening at this rate. Then I'll hit online and have some fun with some of you >: D


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if you get more customization options in MP?


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

As you rank up, yeah.

I went up 1 rank  when I had a quick play and I had more shit to wear.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

I kept getting DCed when playing with a mate, though. Was a real bitch.

Anyone know if you can go bowling and all that shit with mates? Or is it single-player only?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone know what Brucies favorite activites are?



*ACTIVITIES:*

Boating
HeliRide
Bowling
Show
Drinking
Strip Club
Eating


*DETAILS:*

Friendship Opened: After "No.1" (Brucie Mission)
Wake Time: 7:00am - 1am (18 hrs)
Like Factor: 
 Special Ability unlocked at 70%
 Drop off at 40%
Negative Stat Factors: 
Late to meeting (moderate impact)
Fail to show up for meeting (high impact)
Food Preference: Avoid fast food; as high end as possible
Nightspot preference: High end
Special Ability: *Heli Pickup*

Call Brucie and he'll fly to your location in a helicopter then pick you up and take you to certain fixed locations


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Where'd you got that info from, Gir?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

GTA IV official strategy guide 

i always get it 

just know that i dont read about a mission until i complete or fail a particular mission...


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

Awesome Gir!

I just got the flying under all the bridges with a heli achievement, I was bored.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> GTA IV official strategy guide
> 
> i always get it
> 
> just know that i dont read about a mission until i complete or fail a particular mission...



My roomate just went out and bought it last night while I was playing.  then went and grabbed the good versions of every weapon possible (still on the first island) which is makign everythign crazy easy.


----------



## Superior (May 1, 2008)

In you opinion, whats the best thing about this game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2008)

The fact they actually have a good story that is compelling and pulls you into the game? Thats really the best I think. Plus it feels like you are actually in a living / breathing world not like the last ones.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

so...i just found the statue of liberty (Hilary Clinton in case you didnt know who that was modeled after) i found the beating heart inside of her....wierd


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

The Heart of Liberty, yeah.


Also, how can you check what rank you have online? And do you only keep the money if you finish the game, or can you quit mid-way and still keep it? Because I started a game with my friend after I was about half-way into a game with 2.7k.


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if you even keep every bit of cash you earn in a match, I'm pretty sure I didn't. 

I'm 21 hours in and I've practically just been doing straight missions, I expect I'll get the under 30 hours achievement, though I'm not really trying for it.

I read a day or so back that some guy got 100% in 18 hours, I really can't imagine anyone doing that, heh, crazy.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me where I can store cars and bikes? Not sure where the garage or whatever is.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Yellow space infront of safehouses.


----------



## Superior (May 1, 2008)

What I hate about buying these kind of games is the price, it's $60 plus tax at my store its $65 and I hate it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yellow space infront of safehouses.



Yellow space? Is it on the map or actually there, but either way I don't see it. Do you need some certain game % done?


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2008)

Superior said:


> What I hate about buying these kind of games is the price, it's $60 plus tax at my store its $65 and I hate it.



uh...thats for every game...


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 1, 2008)

> What I hate about buying these kind of games is the price, it's $60 plus tax at my store its $65 and I hate it.


Dude, believe me, fuck the price. Pay $100 for it if you need to. GTA4 is easily one of the best and most impressive games I have _ever_ played, and this is coming from someone who isn't a huge fan of the series and has never beaten a GTA game. GTA4 is just amazing in every way possible. When I start playing, it's almost impossible to quit. I can't even begin to explain how good it is and it's impossible to describe how good Liberty City is. Just get it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yellow space? Is it on the map or actually there, but either way I don't see it. Do you need some certain game % done?



In front of the entrance of a safehouse there's this yellow-lined space that has some words on it I can't recall. You can park two cars here that won't dissapear.


----------



## God Hand (May 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I read a day or so back that some guy got 100% in 18 hours, I really can't imagine anyone doing that, heh, crazy.



I never did understand that kind of power gaming shit.  He should sit back, relax, and enjoy.  It isnt a contest.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Actually, it is. Key to Liberty City and all that.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> In front of the entrance of a safehouse there's this yellow-lined space that has some words on it I can't recall. You can park two cars here that won't dissapear.



Oh, I was hoping for a garage more like in Saints Row how if you lose the car you take out or it blows up, it will end up back there. I guess it is more realistic, but it makes it hard to hold onto any specific cars...


----------



## Akuma (May 1, 2008)

Man Im so glad they took the building your character shit out.


----------



## Superior (May 1, 2008)

As far as realism goes how is it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2008)

^ you could  read my post on the previous page ? Or rent it or something


----------



## Jotun (May 1, 2008)

Superior said:


> As far as realism goes how is it?



Go fucking buy the game

A few things I have noticed, that kinda of bug me.

*No mini games online, no strippers etc, or food
*Doesn't look like there will be any safe houses you end up purchasing (I really liked that part plus the garages owned, the park space is meh >_>)
*Shotguns are ridiculous, why is it there's always a cop behind me with 1
*Stop making me drive shitty cars for timed missions
*Online might need to be patched, otherwise too addicting 

Still after that, this game owns. The game itself deserves a 10, even if there are some bugs.

The cops are alot diff, some of the missions I completed with no health and a baseball bat (very fucking cool lol) The game also seems to be pretty long, I have only found 3 hidden packages / flying rats. I almost regret not picking up the guide 

I keep getting sidetracked by multi, and I really want to advance the story because I just love watching some of the scenes with Niko.


----------



## esoteric808 (May 1, 2008)

played 13 hours yesterday quit cuz my hands hurt. overall a very solid game
i agree about the purchasing land thing, i always liked that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2008)

JOtun is one CRAZY MAD MAN WITH THE ROCKET LAUNCHER AND DO NOT LET HIM DRIVE! Or you will experience some funny shit


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 1, 2008)

I'm doing my hardest to not play it online yet. I don't want to be "spoiled" of the other city parts before I can access everything in single player first. No big deal though as the single player is very good, and at least I'll get a bit better before I go online. Cops and crooks seems very awesome though!


----------



## Jotun (May 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> JOtun is one CRAZY MAD MAN WITH THE ROCKET LAUNCHER AND DO NOT LET HIM DRIVE! Or you will experience some funny shit



I was just trying to Rocket Hop 

Also, I'm a great driver, great drivers like to crash shit 

Plus, at least I don't jump out of Helicopters when we're thousands of feet off the ground 

Cops 'N Crooks is fun, but what I am seeing with all the online modes, is that alot of people are still getting used to things. It's hectic with every mode, so for now, I will stick to Free Mode and Racing


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2008)

now now that helicopter incident was a mistake that and I wanted to test the physics of the game


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 2, 2008)

The time flies when playing this game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2008)

The taxis drivers are way too aggressive in this game, imo. I just happened to get hit by one as I was walking, by which I responded by smashing the cab with a bat. In return, the taxi driver, along with at least 5 others nearby, came after me, some armed with shotguns. Seriously, wtf? XD


I'm at around 45% now, btw. Everyone else?


----------



## Draffut (May 2, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> The taxis drivers are way too aggressive in this game, imo. I just happened to get hit by one as I was walking, by which I responded by smashing the cab with a bat. In return, the taxi driver, along with at least 5 others nearby, came after me, some armed with shotguns. Seriously, wtf? XD
> 
> 
> I'm at around 45% now, btw. Everyone else?



30% I believe.  only a handful of missions past my second Safehouse, but already got everyone friendship rating I can to 80%+, 2 girls dating, and all the odd stuff done I can so far (first 3 races, all brucies cars, all Jacobs deliveries, all 10 top wanted, so on)


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2008)

Draffut said:


> 30% I believe.  only a handful of missions past my second Safehouse, but already got everyone friendship rating I can to 80%+, 2 girls dating, and all the odd stuff done I can so far (first 3 races, all brucies cars, all Jacobs deliveries, all 10 top wanted, so on)


Ah, I've been advancing through the main missions mostly. I'll have to pay more attention to those side jobs later on.




My top commercial from GTA4, at the moment. XD
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ky4q5jJKfv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, how can you check what rank you have online? And do you only keep the money if you finish the game, or can you quit mid-way and still keep it? Because I started a game with my friend after I was about half-way into a game with 2.7k.



In matches, the number in the star is your rank.

You start off as 0, but can only go up to 10.

The money you get is simply EXP to rank up. You HAVE to finish a match for it to count, so if you quit due to laggish issues, the entire money making scheme is voided.

I also have a stupid question. I've seen videos of people giving Niko gloves..where can you buy them? >_>


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

I just played the other version of the second-to and last missions.

Also, I'm kinda annoyed some things aren't in the game. Small things like the bag for guns, and stuff like no actual Liberty City Swingers.


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2008)

The helicopters are difficult to control


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I just played the other version of the second-to and last missions.
> 
> Also, I'm kinda annoyed some things aren't in the game. Small things like the bag for guns, and stuff like no actual Liberty City Swingers.



That "bag for guns" was really a bag for drugs, if you played one of the missions already mentioned in this topic.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

I've yet to see that mission.

And d'you really think I'm reading every post made here?


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2008)

27% about. Gonna try to get to 40 tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

The whole online thing is BS, though. So much god damn disconnecting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2008)

Hey, it's not as bad as Brawls


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2008)

Nico Roman is like Mario and Luigi gone reverse. Its hilarious. I gave Nico that lil green hat early on and i was like omg.

 Luigi had to kick some ass because someone was dippingin 
Princess and Mario didn't like it.

And is Dimitri and his boss like a play on Tony and his right hand man from Scarface. Its like they said, "imagine if they survived and are still partners. This is what they'd be like now. Fighting like a married couple."

Just got the game. Luvin it. Drunk and all the little things make me love this game even more. 

Online is great but the disconnecting and the loading is annoying as shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2008)

Hey, I was pondering, what choice did everyone make when they


*Spoiler*: __ 



Had to choose between killing Playboy and Dwayne?

I chose Playboy, because to me he seemed like the short thinker to solve the solution, and seemed a bit cocky. That and I remembered that Niko said Dwayne reminded him of himself, and I like Niko ;3


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, I was pondering, what choice did everyone make when they
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I killed Playboy. Glad I did too. Nice pad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Playboy, fucker annoyed me, plus Wayne has far more benefits than he does.


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Playboy, fucker annoyed me, plus Wayne has far more benefits than he does.




This ones for Crowley since he said he completed it, it'll spoil the rest if you're not to a certain part.

*Spoiler*: __ 



What about Francis & Derek, which one did you erase? I took out Franics D:


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Francis, couldn't stand the fucker.






Following is end-game spoiler, for those that have gotten so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Which option did you choose, the Money or Revenge? One kills off Roman, one kills off Kate, both give you 250k. And when you made the choice, did you know what was going to happen to the NPC's before-hand?


----------



## Draffut (May 2, 2008)

I havn't gotten to Kate, but once you get to that point, do you lose Michelle, or do you pick between the two?  (If the former, I am done trying to please that whiny pain-in-the-ass)


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You lose Michelle, it turns up she was an agent on you for a certain agencies you'll be taking missions for. Her real name wasn't Michelle, either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Playboy, fucker annoyed me, plus Wayne has far more benefits than he does.



If you can state, what are the benefits of each?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

X: Money,and he tells you to fuck off for killing his friend.

D: Playboy's mansion, with his friendship you get two helpers I believe.


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2008)

I'm on the last mission I think.

Anthony what did you choose to do on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 "That special someone" I killed him, is there a benefit to letting him live?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm on the last mission I think.
> 
> Anthony what did you choose to do on
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that I know of, I let him live. All I got was a pat on the back from Roman.





*ED!*t: Also, that's not the last mission.


----------



## Jotun (May 2, 2008)

Gdi, gonna do GTA rush on single player today. Bros been hogging it most of the week.

I was doing Snow Storm and everything was fine until all the cop cars rammed my truck into the water and a police boat railed me as I was swimming.


----------



## Akuma (May 2, 2008)

I cant play this game as much as you guys do lol, it seems like I get bored fast.


----------



## KushyKage (May 3, 2008)

I boned Michelle so many times, I got into Carmen pretty damn eazy, its dope cuz she could heal you if you call her if she becomes your gf. lol


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I cant play this game as much as you guys do lol, it seems like I get bored fast.


same here


KushyKage said:


> I boned Michelle so many times, I got into Carmen pretty damn eazy, its dope cuz she could heal you if you call her if she becomes your gf. lol


lol


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2008)

Finished it earlier in just under 30 hours & I was basically just doing all out missions so it's damn long.

Going to do all the tidbits and achievements now before heading online.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

So which choice did you end up making?


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose to deal mainly because I thought I'd get a big payoof and I needed the cash for the half a mill achievement after blowing most of it on rockets




Also can anyone tell me what activites dwayne likes to do?


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So you killed off Roman? I innitially did as well, but since I saved before hand I chose the revenge option, which was a lot more furfilling. Although Kate died, I feel that they didn't place enough emphasis on her in the story to really make it a dire impact, unlike Roman.




I just take him to the strip-club and drinking.


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I saved it before I made my choice too. I can go back and re-do it if I want, I'd prefer that other option as I don't like Kate, Roman was awesome though.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2008)

Q_Q So many spoiler tags Q_Q


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Fucking hate my copy of GTA. For some god damn reason it's got so many scratches, even if I didn't even take it out of the 360, and I kept getting a disc-read error. Only game I've ever gotten that with.


----------



## Jotun (May 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fucking hate my copy of GTA. For some god damn reason it's got so many scratches, even if I didn't even take it out of the 360, and I kept getting a disc-read error. Only game I've ever gotten that with.



Mine's perfect, not even finger prints. And I have a year warranty on the disc, where I could break the disc in half and still get a new copy.


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2008)

My GTA never froze up once. Which is rare considering my disc drive is fucked I think.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 3, 2008)

Any PS3 owners have problems with their copies of GTA? I recently exchanged my regular edition (worked just fine) for the special edition, which freezes at the "Loading [insert mission title] screen." Take-Two posted a  where I would have to erase all my game data, and a bunch of other bullshit. I can still play, but only by signing off PSN.


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Any PS3 owners have problems with their copies of GTA? I recently exchanged my regular edition (worked just fine) for the special edition, which freezes at the "Loading [insert mission title] screen." Take-Two posted a  where I would have to erase all my game data, and a bunch of other bullshit. I can still play, but only by signing off PSN.



None for me.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

lol that ps3 shit is harsh


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2008)

So I looked at the reviews for GTA IV, and I saw straight 10/10s, 100s, A+s across the board.

Just curious, do you guys think the game is deserving of this much praise? For the record I haven't played the game so I wouldn't exactly be qualified to have my own input.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

yeah it does the deeper into the game the better it gets


----------



## Face (May 3, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> So I looked at the reviews for GTA IV, and I saw straight 10/10s, 100s, A+s across the board.
> 
> Just curious, do you guys think the game is deserving of this much praise? For the record I haven't played the game so I wouldn't exactly be qualified to have my own input.



GTA is an amazing game. It definately deserves a 10. You should rent or buy it, then you would see why the reviews have given it such a high rating.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Great game, but it's still far from perfect, IMO. Definitely a 9.0, though.


----------



## Akuma (May 3, 2008)

Man playboys missions are annoying :/


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

One of my gripes is the lack of depth concerning the relations with Kate, and the general dissapearance of side-characters as you progress in the story (Mallorie mostly dissapears until the end). There are also far less weapons, or at least as far as I can tell, than in previous GTA's, and the lack of purchaseble buildings is also a bit dissapointing. I would've liked the ability to purchase stores and safehouses and all that shit. I ended up with 750k in the end with nothing but weapons to spend it on.


----------



## Akuma (May 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> One of my gripes is the lack of depth concerning the relations with Kate, and the general dissapearance of side-characters as you progress in the story (Mallorie mostly dissapears until the end). There are also far less weapons, or at least as far as I can tell, than in previous GTA's, and the lack of purchaseble buildings is also a bit dissapointing. I would've liked the ability to purchase stores and safehouses and all that shit. I ended up with 750k in the end with nothing but weapons to spend it on.



after the main story is there much to do afterwards?


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Because of the blurr between main and side missions, not really. Well, not in single-player, anyway. Multi-player is another matter, if you can actually get in, that is.

I'm rather dissapointed that I've yet to find a way to go online with mates and partake in the mini-games. Just poolin' and bowlin' and shit with tha homies.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

I loved playboy's missions, he was one of my favs, that is the reason he is still breathing.


----------



## Superior (May 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> My GTA never froze up once. Which is rare considering my disc drive is fucked I think.


Just good luck on your part, I guess


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 3, 2008)

Mine froze once, thats it.


----------



## iRock (May 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because of the blurr between main and side missions, not really. Well, not in single-player, anyway. Multi-player is another matter, if you can actually get in, that is.
> 
> I'm rather dissapointed that I've yet to find a way to go online with mates and partake in the mini-games. Just poolin' and bowlin' and shit with tha homies.



I'm still working on the single player and the story keeps on getting better, as for the multiplayer, I haven't really played online much except for free play on live with my friends. Actually, I haven't had much trouble getting in the games.

As for the minigames online, can you play minigames with your friends or you can't. I haven't tried it yet so if someone finds out please post (unless I try it tomorrow).

As for a rating for the game, I would give it a 9.5 out of 10 because its almost perfect with the story and all, but I need to get used to the multiplayer and there is still some minor glitches (I have also heard the same reports of the game freezing, but only experienced it once, but then it unfroze its self...)


----------



## Gentleman (May 3, 2008)

Well I just played it at my friends house... So much fun!! Definately worth it, driving is difficult to get used to, but otherwise I couldn't find many problems.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (May 4, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> GTA is an amazing game. It definately deserves a 10. You should rent or buy it, then you would see why the reviews have given it such a high rating.





organizedcrime said:


> So I looked at the reviews for GTA IV, and I saw straight 10/10s, 100s, A+s across the board.
> 
> Just curious, do you guys think the game is deserving of this much praise? For the record I haven't played the game so I wouldn't exactly be qualified to have my own input.



WAIT YOU HAVENT GOT THIS GAME YET LOL. It is the best game on ps3 and a must get for 360 owners. If your and online junkie then 360 for sure (more stable online experience) as well as New episodes/ levels/ mission comin out for xbox live this fall. I dont kno about the new episode/ levels/ mission comin out on psn


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2008)

Retard alert, just for some trolling lols.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Great game, but it's still far from perfect, IMO. Definitely a 9.0, though.



No games perfect, and I don't think a 10 means perfection.

I think this game deserves anything between a 9-10 though

Edit:

Lol @ Vid


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

Lol funny video, I like the mission where you must clime high onto the top of the building.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

Feels really empty, having just finished the main missions. Sucks that GTA4 lacks places to invest all that surplus cash in, i.e. - buying all available real estate and gambling all of your savings in a game of Blackjack. Buying everything at Perseus just doesn't cut it.

Though, it's guaranteed for another run-through or two, thanks to those cause-and-effect missions.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

^thats why I'm taking it slow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2008)

Well, isn't the 360 DLC supposed to add completely new elements to the game? Some assuming so much as a new city?

Maybe that DLC in August might give reason for the money.

My main question is if it follows after the main story, as an extra story, will the ending in question [The sad/epic one, the lacking/forced one] be implemented into the storyline?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

I've heard that the DLC would reflect what VC and SA were to GTAIII, at the most. Perhaps the expansions will reveal more about Nico's European relations. There were still some unanswered questions regarding his old debts, if I'm not mistaken.

Any word on PS3 content?


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> I've heard that the DLC would reflect what VC and SA were to GTAIII, at the most. Perhaps the expansions will reveal more about Nico's European relations. There were still some unanswered questions regarding his old debts, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Any word on PS3 content?



It's still technically a rumor that the PS3 will get any content, or can any1 show me otherwise?

I've been taking the game slow, just recently unlocked all the islands. 

The car depot from Vice City was so epic, really a shame there isn't anything like it here (multiple garages + decent cars in the shop)

As far as the episodic content coming out, I honestly don't believe that even a whole island will be released. There were 3 pretty big islands basically for GTA4, maybe a neighborhood or something for DLC idk


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 4, 2008)

man i want this game so bad i hope i get it before they take itoff the shelves (if they do) or taking out soemthing too graphic


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

They won't, R* is too much of a big name and GTA is too much of an established series for them to do that. Each of the games was surrounded with BS controversy.


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

I can't get a certain achievement. Anyone know where there's a carpark or something with alot of cars in it?

Edit: Nevermind, done it. 

Anyone know where there's a good place you can jump from or something and get your car to roll like 5 times?


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Omg anyone have pointers on one of dwaynes missions? Its the one where you have to get back his strip club, its so annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Shoot everyone with a gun.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Good idea! I think Ill throw a couple of grenades in there to.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2008)

I just played it and I love it.

The thing that is pissing me off is the driving. Everytime I get behind the wheel it feels like a chore


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Stop trying to go through corners with nothing but the handbrake, then. =p


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2008)

If you try to turn without the brake you'll need a mile before you face the right way.

What's the best way to turn properly??


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Slow down before the turn, not going full on the break, turn, accelerate.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2008)

Well, it is a little hard to slow down when you have the cops on you

Is there no other way to make it easier.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

You don't have to slow down completely, just don't do everything at once.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2008)

I'll try and get used to it. I'll have to otherwise it will be impossible to have any fun.


----------



## Quiet Storm (May 4, 2008)

Awww they left out alot of stuff from san andreas 

but its all good 10/10


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

Fuck this bowling achievement, I've had two strikes in a row a couple of times, its so hard.

Edit: LOL, I just did it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Two steps to the left, throw straight as possible. Hope for the best.


----------



## Diamond (May 4, 2008)

I like this game, but i think they screwed up the driving, but thats just my opinion. D=


----------



## Draffut (May 4, 2008)

Man, this game's awe is kinda wearing of on me.  I just unlocked the second Island, and I am starting to see the "repetitivness" alot of the reviewers were mentioning.  It's actually making me want to go back and play Vice City, instead of continue this installment. (My favorite GTA)


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Helicopters suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Helicopters suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck



Actually coming from me who hated the airaplains in SA Helicopters are easy to use and pretty fun.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Well once I figured out you have to hold the elevate button and push forward and you could go forward faster, its was prety easy. Turning is just dreadful.


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

I love the online races


----------



## Superior (May 4, 2008)

I should be getting this game within the hour.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Here's to hoping it keeps you from making anymore shitty forums.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2008)

The choppers suck? I always had to go slow as hell in a chopper in the older GTA games because they were too loose, and were easy to get blown up.

Now, they seem a lot more refined, especially in the fact that going forward doesn't quickly bring you downwards to the ground anymore. And they can take a chunk of impact against the ground and buildings.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

I've done a wheelie on a chopper before, actually.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

Any word on another hard-copy, GTA4 soundtrack? The special edition album was decent for a few of the tracks, but I was kind of disappointed that they left out stations like JNR.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

I just did that bank mission it was fun as hell


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

I went on a godly achievement run today.

I'm aiming for 100% on this game but I can't be fucked to  get the pidgeons & that shit with the cars by text is going to take a long ass time.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

I was fucked in those missions. After the final mission a lot of numbers are deleted from your phone, so I couldn't call Steve.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

Damn, I feel sorry for you guys beating it so fast.


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

Huh, what do you mean you couldn't call him? he should be in your phone, he texts you at a certain point in the story automatically :/

@ the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the ugly avatar and sig, it took me 29 hours and 57 minutes to complete the main storyline, I wouldn't say that's fast.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Like I said, after the final mission a lot of phone-numbers are deleted from your phone. I couldn't call him via the text-message either.


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

Really? that's wierd...that didn't happen to me..I still have his number and a few others who aren't even alive anymore.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 4, 2008)

How many of those extra "Friends" missions has everyone found?

So far, I've run into the guy who randomly gives you $100, the husband with the cheating wife, the failed supermodel, and the bitch who makes you pay $500 to get her weed.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Four leaf clover is by far the best mission in the game :/


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

@the uchiha that lurks in GB trying to copy our way of not failing like UG
You need a fucking life.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Three leaf clover.

Also, Naruto is shite series.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

yeah three leaf I only played it once so I didnt know :/


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

I just did the leaf clover mission, is that close to the end or something?


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

Hmmm, don't think so. Still a good part left.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 4, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of people saying they are losing numbers, etc.

I think when I get the game, I'll be keeping a bit of paper with each persons phone number now xD


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

Good


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> How many of those extra "Friends" missions has everyone found?
> 
> So far, I've run into the guy who randomly gives you $100, the husband with the cheating wife, the failed supermodel, and the bitch who makes you pay $500 to get her weed.




I found them all and did them, some of them are pretty fun.




Naruto Uzumaki said:


> @the uchiha that lurks in GB trying to copy our way of not failing like UG
> You need a fucking life.



Silence nub, I'm barely even active in those shitty fanclubs now.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I've noticed a lot of people saying they are losing numbers, etc.
> 
> I think when I get the game, I'll be keeping a bit of paper with each persons phone number now xD




no point really, even if it did go through it would probably go to there messages. Wait I dont think it actually tells you their numbers either.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I've noticed a lot of people saying they are losing numbers, etc.
> 
> I think when I get the game, I'll be keeping a bit of paper with each persons phone number now xD



You don't get the actual numbers, their name is just added to your phonebook. =p


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> no point really, even if it did go through it would probably go to there messages. Wait I dont think it actually tells you their numbers either.



Ah, I was thinking it'd do something like that. There is a reason they're deleted most likely.

Also, stop fighting ffs. Take your rage out in GTA IV multiplayer FFA 8D


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2008)

No no, internet conflict is fun.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I found them all and did them, some of them are pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever nerd, you still fail without posting in UG


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You don't get the actual numbers, their name is just added to your phonebook. =p



Damn, I can't wait for the DLC


----------



## Sasuke (May 5, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> whatever nerd, you still fail without posting in UG
> 
> 
> Damn, I can't wait for the DLC



I fail? look at your fucking name and faggotry filled set, hell even your shitty custom title fails instantly with GB in it. I pity you. Also I lol'd at you calling me a nerd because I beat GTA "fast".


----------



## Jotun (May 5, 2008)

> Anyone know where there's a good place you can jump from or something and get your car to roll like 5 times?



I just did it on a friends save, by driving off the ledge by brucies house. Just hit something before doing the jump/fall down and voila.

Fucking Turkey is pissing me off... the darts shit was so easy...

I got Spares the whole game. Then I did games where it was 2 strikes 1 spare, 2 strikes 1 spare. Seriously, fuck.

Oh, and buddies finally got GTA4.... our CoD4 skills showed in TDM. We raped. Hard.

0 Dollars to $5,453. 15 mins worth of rape. Best part of the day was when the nubs we owned 3 times in a row, all melee first round, SMGs 2nd, and everything 3rd round, challenged us to CoD4....

I hadn't even played CoD4 for about a week, and instant rape with a M60 LMG in Search and Destroy 

Good times, good times.

Oh, and GTA4 online takes way too long to find a game


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

I dislike the M60. Thing kicks like a fucking mule, and the iron-sights are the fucking worst in the game.


----------



## Face (May 5, 2008)

Good news for PS3 owners, it looks like we will be also getting DLC. I believe I read it on PSW magazine.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

Yes, you're getting DLC. But it won't be the episodic content, you'll never get that.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yes, you're getting DLC. But it won't be the episodic content, you'll never get that.


Is there proof that the PS3 will never get episodic content? The deal may have been for Microsoft/Xbox 360 to get exclusivity on the episodic content for a certain period of time (indefinite to us), but not forever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

$50,000,000 says that.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2008)

That's your best guess then. I'll wait for Rockstar to announce the extent of the deal.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2008)

I'm not saying that it'll only be exclusive to the Xbox 360 for a short while, it will be a long time before the PS3 get it, if they do. I'm just not ruling out the possibility of it coming to the PS3 at some point in time.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

PS3 install-base will need to rise at least 500% for that to happen, I think. It's just too low currently for TakeTwo to risk anything.


----------



## batanga (May 5, 2008)

Just finished the main story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



anyone else do the both endings? I must say I like the Dimitri one better, though the earlier shootout on the ship was epic.




Niko and Roman are an awesome duo, I hope the next game will have main characters as good as them.


----------



## Yosha (May 5, 2008)

How long is the install wait on the ps3?


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

No, of course not.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> With stopping power, deep impact, and red dot/ACOG I kill shit in 1 shot



I prefer RPD + Grip. I like full-auto, but I like it to be controllable. I also fucking hate M16 users, no skill whatsoever.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys, a little help. =/

I seem to be missing a Manny mission and it's not on the map. I recently just done the Elizabeta mission where you get introduced to Playboy X and you go to that building with the SWAT guys. After finishing that I did another mission and now Dwayne was unlocked. Do I just carry on with missions till the Manny mission appears or have I missed it completely?


----------



## Akuma (May 5, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Hey guys, a little help. =/
> 
> I seem to be missing a Manny mission and it's not on the map. I recently just done the Elizabeta mission where you get introduced to Playboy X and you go to that building with the SWAT guys. After finishing that I did another mission and now Dwayne was unlocked. Do I just carry on with missions till the Manny mission appears or have I missed it completely?



carry on other missions, eventually people will stop showing on the radar once you do a few more missions they call you saying they have work for you. So just continue doing other missions.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> carry on other missions, eventually people will stop showing on the radar once you do a few more missions they call you saying they have work for you. So just continue doing other missions.


Thanks, that was helpful. Now I got an Unknown contact, Elizabeta having some kind of problem with Little Jacob, Playboy X and Brucie. xD

Well, I should carry on playing, really. =P



On another note, I hear the online problem for the PS3 version has been fixed. This true? I couldn't go online since release day and I wanna try it out some time if I get bored of doing missions or I just finish it completely.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 5, 2008)

^Yep, it's up and running again.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

So is anyone from Europe here experiencing loading problems with GTA IV on the 40 GB model?

I got told bye a friend that loads of people have that problem and it would be best for me to wait getting it 

What you say, should i wait for a new model to be launched in Europe possibly ordering GTA IV itself first?


----------



## batanga (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Sasuke (May 6, 2008)

Except you have to live in fear while playing games on the 360


----------



## raxor (May 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Except you have to live in fear while playing games on the 360



Not really...

Edit: YOU CAN HAVE ANAL SEX IN GTA IV!?!?! I HAD NO IDEA!

Jack Thompson is such an ass.

And also: Only in america


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 6, 2008)

Ordered one now. Should arrive this thursday or laters.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2008)

My GTA4 review! 

Part 1 - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tp5pvu5V99w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

MTF, I wish I had a  VG collection as big as yours.


----------



## Akuma (May 6, 2008)

Yeah the voice acting is great, thats what pissed me off about gears of war the game was just terrible but the voice acting was the best ive ever heard(not saying GTA4 was terrible). Good part 1 review there mtf.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2008)

Thanks both of you  *REPZ* 

Part 2 - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xU4O4-0uu-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2008)

good review crazymtf 

I gave it a ten also


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 6, 2008)

I'm getting it on friday. Anyone mind giving me a lift to the North Pole so I can freeze myself like Cartman?

But no, really. It looks so freaking awesome. What I've heard from my friend was that when you get drunk and you drive away, you actually swurve.

I have high expectations for this game. It's level of anticipation is the greatest I've seen in a very long time. I won't be let down, I know. No doudt about it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 6, 2008)

I just did this mission where I had to get a police car, search for a dude, then chase his through back yards and alley's I enjoyed it so much I lost the mission on purpose just to do it again.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

My 360 gave me the red ring of death today. When I was playing GTA. So Pissed I want to clock the game.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

^That late in time, you sure you don't have the cords messed up or something.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> ^That late in time, you sure you don't have the cords messed up or something.



Pretty sure.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

Was it green in the middle?


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

Well I think it isn't red light of death, check your code's. I got those alot


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

look at picture, thats what i had


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

I swear I got those alot, but i'm playing atm just try what I said.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

:rofl that kat williams joint on gta4 was the same skit off of american hustle, funny as fuck:rofl<---I did this


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 7, 2008)

I'm partial to Ricky Gervais' AIDS bit. Both their stand-ups were awesome though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

I wanted to see he's but that arrow wasn't their to go in


----------



## Captain Gir (May 7, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I swear I got those alot, but i'm playing atm just try what I said.



having messed up cords has no correlation to the RROD......and how can you mess up cords, did you plug your power cord into the HDMI slot....seriously


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

Push the cords in and check the color's maybe you got green mixed with red or something, I'm just trying to help


----------



## Captain Gir (May 7, 2008)

again.....the cords have nothing to do with the red rings of death...it means hardware failure


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

But I said I get it when I mess my cords up so thats why I said that.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> again.....the cords have nothing to do with the red rings of death...it means hardware failure



Actually, Microsoft had me check the cords, and do some other little things, which confirmed it as RROD.


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

I couldn't be  arsed to send mine to microsoft so I just bought an elite instead. Saved a shit load of time


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> having messed up cords has no correlation to the RROD......and how can you mess up cords, did you plug your power cord into the HDMI slot....seriously



cord getting abit loose can happen anytime

but yeah the RROD is just the console's way to say

"you played too long, fuck off I need to go on a holiday"


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know. But I was getting to the good bits of GTA, its just like... WANKER.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2008)

But this late in time, you buy yours brand new or is it old like when it first came out.


----------



## Superior (May 7, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> again.....the cords have nothing to do with the red rings of death...it means hardware failure


this happened to me I sended it in got it bsck and it's all good.


----------



## Mendrox (May 8, 2008)

OMG LOL
If you have the coords in the false order you get Red Rings too.
Nothing is wrong with your console then, just put the coords in the right order. hehe


----------



## Stumpy (May 8, 2008)

Red lights can mean a number of things including something as simple as your AV cables.

One Red Light without error message (Hardware):


One Red Light with error message (Hardware):


Two Red Lights (Overheat):


*Three Red Lights* (Hardware):


Four Red Lights (*AV Cable*):


----------



## Captain Gir (May 8, 2008)

aaaannnnnddddd.....exactly!!

edit: damn, cant +rep stumpy


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

I hate that fucking 1 red light, it has killed my console before  

Just bumping my review, thanks for everyone whos viewed it/commented and so on

My GTA4 review! 

Part 1 - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tp5pvu5V99w[/YOUTUBE]



Part 2 - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xU4O4-0uu-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2008)

Katt Williams is pretty damn funny, the Hustler act is the best. The other dude just plain sucks imo. With Katt, it sounds like hes actually playing in a real audience. Gervias or w/e is like always whispering and his jokes are bad for the most part.

Also, I seem to be having the hardest time with the simplest of missions...

People kept telling me Snow Storm and Three Leaf Clover were gonna be hard, but I beat Snow Storm on my 2nd try(the way I died the first time was bullshit, fucking pedestrian ran me over) and 3LC I took damage like once >_>

Also, races are starting to piss me off. Something ends up flipping me over no matter what right at the very end and I come in 2nd.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

Heh, nub.

Races are shit easy. They were easier in VC back in the day, though. Especially for cash. There was one that started near the garage, so I just lobbed a remote-detonated grenade near the front, got a car, drived to the end of the road and fired two rpg's before detonating the grenade. XD


----------



## batanga (May 8, 2008)

Yea Brucies races are a bit too easy IMO. They're the most boring missions in the game.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 8, 2008)

Anyone raced online? Bitches be crashing your side and banging you into walls and shit.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2008)

Okay so I decided I will try for 100%, the only thing that will piss me off are the  pidgeons.

I'm almost done with the stunts now, they're pretty easy to do actually, I think you can do all 50 in a little over 2 hours.

Anyone beaten rockstars times and got the achievement for the 360 in the three co-op missions?

I find them fucking hard. Hangmans noose is a peice of piss though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

Assains mission was fun and you get 25g if you beat them.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 8, 2008)

when do i get the cell phone upgrade??

oh and is there a camera in this game like san andreas where you can take pictures to show to your friends?? it would be awesome if IV had that


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

You get a new cell from Ray which has a cam in it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

I got my phone upgrade from playboy


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

Oh, might be playboy. Don't recall. You get one, anyway.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

Phone upgrade is cool but nothin to wait around for.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2008)

I never even take pictures unless it's for a mission.

The assassin missions were alright but way too easy, especially the vehicle missions if you have a rocket launcher.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

^thats why I liked the missions


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2008)

Still playing slowly but surely. I really like to play a GTA for a long time, so I haven't been rushing at all. I would have liked to have done that 100% club thing and gotten the key, but oh well.

Still an amazing game, always fun every time I pick it up.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

^same here, but I went to fast yesterday, might not play today or do any missions


----------



## ExoSkel (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of clothes you unlock at lvl 9 and 10 in multiplayer?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 8, 2008)

I need help... What is smart cloths?


----------



## Sasuke (May 9, 2008)

Suit & tie. Go to Perseus.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

I bought something from Perseus, but Michelle didn't like it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 9, 2008)

She tends to favor the clothing from that "Russian store." Then again, your appearance doesn't make much, if any, of a difference. At least in her case anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2008)

Michelle and Kiki tend to favour the low-end. The other two prefer Perseus.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter anyways, since I get laid.

I'm pretty pissed they didn't have a all white suit. I bought the white suit with black pants.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 9, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Suit & tie. Go to Perseus.



thanks               .


----------



## Gentleman (May 9, 2008)

Just got the game this week on a trip. I just got back to play it. Great game, been playing it all day.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 10, 2008)

Man I'm loving this game, it exceeded my expectations.
I've played for over 9 hours and am currently on 18.52% of the game (or so it says).
Am I slow?


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

I heard that 360 owners were having problems prior to the patch. something about the game freezing etc.

that being said im really loving this game, and i havnt even played it online yet.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2008)

No. That was PS3 owners with the freezing, wasn't it?

I haven't even got a patch for it on the 360


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2008)

Yeah it was PS3, but it never once happened to me. They said it only happened to a handful of people, but they found the problem and took care of it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 10, 2008)

Finally played it last night.

Awesome game but the handling of a vehicle pisses me off when I braked softly and suddenly spinning out of control and don't get me started on a fucking damn motorbike! I guess I have to be used with it.

I don't feel let-down by one of the best games I ever played.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

learn 2 drive nub lol


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> learn 2 drive nub lol



What do you think I'm doing??

Oh well, thank god for good, old taxi! Can always put my hand up for a taxi ride after climbing out of a burning car that I, mostly likely, crashed!


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

You actually don't have to put your hand up, I rarely do. I just go to the side of the cab and hold Y. Even if someone is already in it, you still become the passenger. XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2008)

The taxis will usually have passengers in them already, so I've stopped calling for them, due to the fact that the drivers will just ignore you. Besides, it's funny to see how indifferent the drivers are to you throwing passengers out of their car. All for the money, it seems. XD


----------



## Draffut (May 10, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Finally played it last night.
> 
> Awesome game but the handling of a vehicle pisses me off when I braked softly and suddenly spinning out of control and don't get me started on a fucking damn motorbike! I guess I have to be used with it.
> 
> I don't feel let-down by one of the best games I ever played.



You get used to it.  I only rarely touch the brake anymore, as the physics programmer was apparently mentally insane.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

Handbrake works better.

Anyhoo, _nearly_ bowled a perfect game versus Roman. On the second to last throw I fucked up and had a 1-pin spare, ending up with 289 instead of 300. =[


----------



## SENTINEL (May 10, 2008)

I drive without using the brakes..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 10, 2008)

How do you call taxis


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

You call Roman and select Car Service.

Other taxi's you can't 'call', you hail them. Or just jack.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 10, 2008)

But I thought his service was down when they blew it up


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2008)

^just keep playing 

I'm done with the story..for some reason it felt kinda short >.>


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

^ok
Just did that kidnap mission bitch was crazy, my car rolled over so many times@_@


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2008)

I remember that XD..eventually niko just knocked her out


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, he had a gun on her bitch still wouldn't give up
I liked when he called her a bitch it was funny


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Anyone having trouble with the Turkey achievement?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 11, 2008)

i got it easily....take two steps to the left and throw without altering it.....and boom, achievement


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

Never heard of that one


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Yup. Only works in the first lane, though. Just tilt the stick back slightly and then forward.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2008)

I just did the snow storm

that was pretty hard


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

The biggest problem I had with that mission was getting away from the cops in the dealers' crappy truck. Bit of an overstatement, really. The sniper rifle and grenades are your best friends in the first phase.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 11, 2008)

I rarely had trouble escaping cops. I could probably escape the LCPD on a tricycle if I wanted.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

3 stars is to hard to escape... I don't want to even think about higher stars@_@


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

Losing your wanted level is more of a chore than anything. It's just driving towards the furthest end of the city/island, really. 


How the cops will be alert to almost _everything_ you do is one of my biggest gripes in this game.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

Oh, what about calling kiki what's the maximul, she'll take away


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

I love how cars seem a lot sturdier in this game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

As in, they won't blow up after just a few bumps and bullets? Either way, it definitely helps that cars won't suddenly explode by flipping over and whatnot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2008)

I love how you can bust the engine without it exploding or the frame bending so hard that it locks one of the tires up


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> As in, they won't blow up after just a few bumps and bullets? Either way, it definitely helps that cars won't suddenly explode by flipping over and whatnot.



Pretty much. I've emptied six clips of M4 ammo into one before they exploded. Blast-radius isn't as large as previous games, plus there's an actual shock-wave from them.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

Both a good and bad thing, I guess. Kept firing at the cop cars with the M4 in Three Leaf Clover, just hoping they would finally explode. Speaking of the M4, amazing sound effects. As someone mentioned earlier, they made 3LC very 'Heat' esque.

It was also good of them to make the tires less vulnerable to flattening from gunfire. That shit happened way too often in San Andreas.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Try doing a burn-out.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

*Tries*
Haha, I didn't know you could do that. XD


Scratch what I said earlier about tires being less susceptible to flattening. The LCPD just has terrible aim.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

The LCPD try to make you hit them, those fuckers.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

^yeah they do
speaking of cars I miss the custamization of cars in SA... I also miss that jet pack


----------



## Aburame Kyo (May 12, 2008)

Haha, my friend just got away from a 6 star rating. Crazy!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 12, 2008)

Do tanks come out in 6 stars


----------



## Captain Gir (May 12, 2008)

no tanks this time


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 12, 2008)

Actually kinda glad uh what comes out


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2008)

Annihalitor. Shit easy to get rid of, though. Especially if you're on a boat or chopper.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 12, 2008)

Who need tanks? I found tanks very annoying when you get to 6 starts in previous GTA titles. There was no way to go anywhere without getting hit by one-shot kill shell. Did I mention they are very cheap vehicle? I even got bored riding tanks...


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2008)

Anyone seen Katt Williams' shit yet? Hustlin' track's in EA skate. too.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 12, 2008)

His material was great, aside from it being somewhat recycled from previous stand-ups. Ricky at least came up with completely new material for the game, even though it sounds very similar to a Dave Chappelle routine. Both acts were too short, imo.

Katt's weed interview has me laughing every time though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2008)

Ricky's first gig was lame for the most, sans chimp part.

Also, I just blew off all the tires on an FIB Buffalo. That shit was fucking awesome. XD Was like driving on ice. Whilst throwing 'nades out the window.


----------



## Draffut (May 14, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 14, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Enjoy



Haha great, I love that guy!
He actually liked the game. 

His reviews always crack me open.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

I beat it It sucked


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

As someone named after _Naruto_, of all things, your opinion won't be taken heavily.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

The ending sucked, did you like it


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

"Did you rike it?"

It depends on _which_ ending.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

Who the fuck said "rike"

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't want to kill rome so I did one ending


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

...

Narutard fail is fail.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

Whatever dude Who cares about your opinion


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

Rome? Haha.

I did both endings and liked both.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Whatever dude Who cares about your opinion



You're a Narutard with a link in your sig with both Usher and Lil Wayne. Your taste is such deep shite that you shouldn't even be allowed to _have_ an opinion.


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2008)

What relation does an username or an anime you like have to GTA IV???. I think none. Having Naruto Uzumaki as an username or liking Naruto shouldn't matter here.

I don't like Naruto (At least shippuden... and like the two last years or more of manga lol), and I don't think this game sucked (I love it  . 50 hours in and playing online like a bitch xD). But his oppinion shouldn't be disrespected just because of his username or some anime he likes -_-.

Seriously, it's OK if he didn't like the game or the ending... Not everyone must have the same tastes 

That's my 2 cents :3.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 14, 2008)

At least say why you didn't like it/the ending.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

batanga said:


> Rome? Haha.
> 
> I did both endings and liked both.



what was the other one


Enishi said:


> What relation does an username or an anime you like have to GTA IV???. I think none. Having Naruto Uzumaki as an username or liking Naruto shouldn't matter here.
> 
> I don't like Naruto (At least shippuden... and like the two last years or more of manga lol), and I don't think this game sucked (I love it  . 50 hours in and playing online like a bitch xD). But his oppinion shouldn't be disrespected just because of his username or some anime he likes -_-.
> 
> ...



Exactly, but I just really started reading the manga so I don't really have no standards.
Also Their is only a select few that don't really like this name. Obviously that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is one

@Dirty harry it was way to short. SA, 3, and VC was over 3mins long. It also showed how things is gonna be after the main missions.
All this one showed him walking off. They could have put more into that. The game was cool but the ending could have been alot better


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> @batanga what was the other ending



*Spoiler*: __ 



In the "revenge" storyline you first kill Dimitri on the boat, then Pegorino comes to the wedding and kills Kate because you crossed him. Later you go to the same warehouse on the beach you go to in the "deal" storyline. The end chase is a bit different but you end up on the happines island in both


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

batanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the "revenge" storyline you first kill Dimitri on the boat, then Pegorino comes to the wedding and kills Kate because you crossed him. Later you go to the same warehouse on the beach you go to in the "deal" storyline. The end chase is a bit different but you end up on the happines island in both



 I wouldn't like that one neither.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was niko gonna kill rome


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2008)

> At least say why you didn't like it/the ending.



Well, TBH:


*Spoiler*: __ 



If he got the "Roman dies ending" I can understand why he didn't liked it... Roman dieing was too sad even for a GTA game....

Kate on the other hand.... I could care less.... Niko still has 3 other Hoes  . And he still has more chicks on that meeting i-net page. Don't forget the bitches too... you have enough money to buy one for life by the end game LOL.

Resuming: Bros b4 Hos, man 




And don't get me wrong... I like somewhat sad endings anyways (I loved the TTGL ending, for example)... but that Roman stuff was just too meeh -_-


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why was niko gonna kill rome


Wait, what? And why do you insist on calling him Rome? It's Roman.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 14, 2008)

Meh, I liked the ending(s). Aside from the context (neither of which were too lacking, imo), I like that they left the theme of the game open to interpretation. I mean, the whole storyline was somewhat tailored to the individual player, anyway. And if that wasn't intentional, well, here's to hoping later installments bring further closure.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 14, 2008)

I have a friend name roman(He's on this forum) and his nick is rome

@dirty harry yeah but me I like closure in endings. Most anime does that leave stuff open thats why I only watch some. I never watched ttgl or air gear. But the other gta's gave some what closure to the endings but not this one.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2008)

roman dies?! 

well that sucks.. ima go play it again XD


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (May 15, 2008)

i just got xbox live now i need people to verse for gta online ummm my id name thingy is richo247 pls add me


----------



## MechaTC (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking of buying this, until I saw my brother playing it on his ps3.  It looked the same as all other gta games minus the improved graphics.  after that I figured there was no point in me wasting money on it.

instead I went and bought bioshock, something ive been meaning to do for a while


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2008)

^both are great games


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 15, 2008)

No incentive to the cultural references? The cinematic experience? :/


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

Quick! Everyone sign this!!! Any and all GTA fans (and nonGTA fans) should sign this petition! DO NOT LET UWE F#CKING BOLL DO THE GTA MOVIE!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 16, 2008)

Lol. Doubt Rockstar is even considering Hollywood atm, no less collaborating with that prick.


Nevertheless, signed, because he's definitely not "the right guy to do it."


----------



## batanga (May 16, 2008)

R* will never let Boll do a gta movie...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 16, 2008)

I found this one hooker by the strip club on the upper islandz. She was quite the heavyset black woman sos I thought, "hay why not? " so I went and stole a car and honked at her. She went in and Niko was like, "lol ya I'm in da mood to hate myself " and paid her $70 and took her to a secluded area near da waterz. It's so funny because it shows her getting on him and bouncing on his lap while moaning and shiz. 

Anywayz, after she was done, she got out sos I made Niko go and beat her up and take his money back. She kept making noises even after I got the money so I punched her on the ground a few tiems and drove over her to leave lolz.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

What happens to the Infernus after you pick it up from Bernie?

I drove it to the Poringo's house for a mission but when I came out it was nowhere to be seen. Is there another one?


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2008)

I remember when I was picking up some hookers and all of the sudden a hobo tried to car jack me  has this happened to any of you?

I shot his ass


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> What happens to the Infernus after you pick it up from Bernie?
> 
> I drove it to the Poringo's house for a mission but when I came out it was nowhere to be seen. Is there another one?


Just like any other car, it'll disappear, if not saved at a residence. You could do Stevie's side missions, which have you stealing cars. One of the jobs involves an Infernus, a little north of Outlook Park, I think. Apparently, they're also around Star Junction, Alonquin, but it probably depends on the car you're driving.



What's the deal with Lola del Rio / the promotion-art girl? Another Bigfoot?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

Inferneus is super fast.
I haven't played all week I might crack it up before bleach


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 17, 2008)

Super fast car is super fast.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

And is very nice looking also


----------



## batanga (May 18, 2008)

Infernus can be found on the streets too, it's like any other car just more rare.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 18, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Super fast car is super fast.



Turismo is still the better car for races. Not as fast, but makes up for it with way better controls/brakes and steering. 

I have Bernie's Infernus in my Alderney residence, but I'm more into the Cognoscenti.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jun 30, 2008)

My bro just got this game, so I decided to try it one day. GTA isn't usually my thing, but I decided to give it a try after Bully, which is like GTA with training wheels. 


So far I'm having fun, but I can't figure out how to save without saving over his game. So I just start over again and again, or play on his file. I've found so far that driving is hella hard. Cruel physics designer, it was.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 1, 2008)

^just have a completely different profile to play with...it shouldnt then write over your bros game on his profile..


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jul 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Retard alert, just for some trolling lols.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 1, 2008)

I never got car jacked where to get car jacked?


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 1, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I never got car jacked where to get car jacked?



Hahah.
Never thought I'd see someone ask how to get carjacked.
Regardless, I think it'll just happen randomly, if someone's pissed off at you and you're in a vehicle. They'll either throw you out and beat the shit outta you, or they'll throw you out and take the vehicle.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 1, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Hahah.
> Never thought I'd see someone ask how to get carjacked.
> Regardless, I think it'll just happen randomly, if someone's pissed off at you and you're in a vehicle. They'll either throw you out and beat the shit outta you, or they'll throw you out and take the vehicle.



Lol as soon as that happens, I'm either gonna get a car or pull out my RPG


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 1, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Lol as soon as that happens, I'm either gonna get a car or pull out my RPG



Man, all this talk of exploding things makes me wanna play GTA right now. ;_;
Of course, my 360 is all packed up, since I'm moving to SF soon.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 1, 2008)

^Lol. I love goin off and getting 6 stars. Even though I die


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2008)

WanGoKonoha said:


> Slightly off topic but this was a funny vid. Mario Kart is violent? He does make one valid argument though in that stores need to better regulate their sales of mature games. Ignoring game ratings demeans from the system set in place and takes away from the ground that makers of more adult oriented games fought so hard to gain in being allowed to continue creating entertaining products that aren't Nintendoesque.
> 
> On topic, this has been overall a pretty amazing game. Everything seems more lifelike and overall fluidity of motion is absolutely amazing. The driving physics took some serious adjusting to, and honestly if driving in RL was anything like GTA4 my car would steady be in the shop for rolling over. Alot of areas feel  darker than they need to be, some to the point that you cant figure out where the hell you are going. I do miss some of the other trivial elements like real estate purchases, and rolling out to the gym to work off the gut, but beyond that I think that GTA4 makes great use of the new technology available and offers a solid foundation for new and better things to come from this series.



I thought this video was  good response to JezuzFreeks's video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMczORIPDYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 1, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I thought this video was  good response to JezuzFreeks's video.
> 
> Mikuru in metal



INSTANT WIN~
I've found my new hero.
Hah.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 1, 2008)

I disagree with jesusfreak but i think people are being a little too harsh on him.


----------



## Clue (Jul 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Retard alert, just for some trolling lols.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Wow, this guy is a total idiot.  You know his son is going to screw as many girls as he can when he goes to college.  Crazy religious people freak me the fuck out.  This reminds me of those people who condemn the Harry Potter books and say they encourage witchcraft and Devil worship even though they've never read the books.  People are so ignorant and stupid.  Stop preaching and go back to your kiddie porn dungeon you fucking hypocrite.



He isn't a total idiot.  He's just a religous parent trying to do what is, in his mind, the best for his kids.  While I pretty much disagree with most he says, he brings up a number of good points.  As he said, once the child is no longer a minor, the kid isn't his responsibility anymore, he may very well go sex crazy in college.  or he might not.  You are just making a silly blanket assumption which is kinda funny.

he did put up anouther interesting video:


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 4, 2008)

Also, I've heard something about Roman dying? How do I avoid that, cause he's wicked funny and I don't wanna see him die.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 4, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Also, I've heard something about Roman dying? How do I avoid that, cause he's wicked funny and I don't wanna see him die.



*Spoiler*: _Ending spoiler_ 



In the final mission, opt to kill dimitri, instead of doing a deal with him. Roman won't die, but another character close to you will..


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2008)

The latter wasn't nearly as developed, though. And you don't lose a travel option. Even for me, a ginger-fanatic, it was an easy choice.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 10, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> In the final mission, opt to kill dimitri, instead of doing a deal with him. Roman won't die, but another character close to you will..




Oh, that's fine. I didn't like that character 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Dimitri)





 anyway. So that means I have to kill Fausten?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 11, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Oh, that's fine. I didn't like that character
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I didn't realise you were still that early in the game, I wouldn't have spoiled the ending for you. You'll have little motivation to play the game if you spoil yourself, so play it and found out that way.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 11, 2008)

That character sucked, didn't like him either.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 12, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I didn't realise you were still that early in the game, I wouldn't have spoiled the ending for you. You'll have little motivation to play the game if you spoil yourself, so play it and found out that way.



Oh, it's cool. I've watched my brother play the game, so there's nothing big you can spoil for me. Though there are other things I don't know about...


----------



## Yosha (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a theological mind set, I guess you would call me a "christian", and I have no problem with the game. Why? Because I can place the difference between wrong and right and real and fiction. Honestly, it is not just theologians who have a problem with violence in video games so please refrain in bashing any form of God or set apart text (such as the bible, koran, or any other theistic text).

Anyways, GTA online system was fun to play for a week after I beat it. Now it just sits in my room and collects dust.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2008)

it look like the 1st expasion will be named Grand Theft Auto IV: Lost and Damned

and it will have a diferent protagonist named Johnny Klebitz.


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 21, 2008)

the dlc looks crap i mean u r a biker from the lost gang, it is 6 hours long and it costs 1200-1600 

epic fail why GTA why


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like the 1st expasion will be named Grand Theft Auto IV: Lost and Damned
> 
> and it will have a diferent protagonist named Johnny Klebitz.



About time 

They had me waiting for months.



GSP FTW said:


> the dlc looks crap i mean u r a biker from the lost gang, it is 6 hours long and it costs 1200-1600
> 
> epic fail why GTA why



Where does it say it cost 1200-1600 MP?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 21, 2008)

Fuck yeah,but I dont got my 360 and my game broke


----------



## Dan (Nov 21, 2008)

Replaying this game for trophies.

I was always going to replay it but I was waiting for Trophies.

--

That DLC sounds good, but will it be worth the price they put up? Only time will tell.

No doubt though 360 fanboys will claim its better than the normal story line lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2008)

Venom said:


> Replaying this game for trophies.
> 
> I was always going to replay it but I was waiting for Trophies.
> 
> ...



Why not? GTA4 story wasn't that good anyway.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why not? GTA4 story wasn't that good anyway.



You serious? It was like a fucking movie.


----------



## Munak (Nov 22, 2008)

This means a new life to the old GTA IV. Though their pick of "a biker gang" is somewhat, meh. It'll do. 

And hopefully, planes.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 22, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> You serious? It was like a fucking movie.




go here kill this guy

go here kill this guy

explosion

kill that guy

end of story

good movie


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 22, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> This means a new life to the old GTA IV. Though their pick of "a biker gang" is somewhat, meh. It'll do.
> 
> And hopefully, planes.



no planes cuz they made a deal with NYC that if they have new york there will be no planes because of obvious reasons *cough* 9/11 *cough*


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

I still haven't played this thing...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 24, 2008)

I didnt like the story much either.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 24, 2008)

Is dlc ever converted in a disc form??? i don't have live, that is why im asking.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2008)

new trailer and pic for the expasion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto IV: The Lost and Damned - Multiplayer Hands - on


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't mean to revive a dead thread, but The Ballad of Gay Tony comes out in the next few months, and it might even have a skydiving feature (finally).


----------



## Superior (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish there were planes.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2009)

this game was such a disappointment compared to san andreas


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> this game was such a disappointment compared to san andreas



Are you serious? Please elaborate. 

The graphics > SA
Story > SA
Multi Player > SA
Main Character > SA

I don't understand how people can say San Andreas is better than GTA 4.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Are you serious? Please elaborate.
> 
> The graphics > SA
> Story > SA
> ...


I call unfair bias on this one seeing that you actually are the main character of GTA4.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 1, 2009)

The gameplay and general fun of San Andreas were much better than GTA 4, and if you want my opinion Johnny Klebitz, who isn't exactly amazing himself, made Niko look like one of the worst video game characters ever.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Are you serious? Please elaborate.
> 
> The graphics > SA
> Story > SA
> ...




Writing > IV
Characters > IV
Main Character > IV


----------



## Yosha (Sep 1, 2009)

Andreas is definitely a better game. Just that whole 90s feel of gangster, story, characters, and cj himself is enough to show its superiority. I wish they would make a San Andreas again with the IV engine though...


----------



## Munak (Sep 1, 2009)

I played the GTA series for its somewhat offhanded humor, the possibility of doing everything and the characters. The first and third one translated beautifully on 4, but the second reason was somewhat diluted.

Can't carsurf, no fun weapons, no planes, no jetpacks. A lot of people will say those San Andreas factors aren't realistic, but then again, since when was GTA all about realism? 

That isn't to say I didn't enjoy 4, to be honest, I'll pick it over Vice City and 3 any day, but it sort of loses to San Andreas in playability and lifespan.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2009)

Ballad of Gay Tony trailer released.

So I just saw a fat chick wearing a Save the Whales shirt...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 6, 2009)

I got really tired last year of people on this forum bashing GTA4 yet prasing MGS4.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 29, 2010)

I honestly didn't think it would ever happen. I guess Microsoft must have only bought timed exclusivity rights or something....


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Episodes from Liberty City on PS3 Tuesday finally.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption is gonna be better.


----------



## squilliam (Apr 15, 2010)

so far I've been liking The Lost and the Damned.

Billy was such a little bitch


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tip for those who bought the DLC episodes.

Make sure you play Lost and The Damned first.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 18, 2010)

Did you guys had a hard time collecting the Achievemts/Trophies too.
I sure did.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 10, 2010)

*urgh.  can someone PLEASE  tell me what "smart shoes" are for gta 4?*

okay I gotta do this mission for packie and he said get a suit and a tie.  I did. I got on a black coat  red tie black slacks and black loafers from the perseus   store.  




and it just keep saying get smart shoes. wtf?


----------



## saint_Reginold (Aug 10, 2010)

loafers don't count. Go to Perseus and buy something else.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2010)

awsome game no no no all the gta games are awsome


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got off free mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2011)

And no shits were given.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 8, 2011)

Hey, I haven't been following this game for a while, but I want to know if The Ballad of Gay Tony (DLC) is worth playing/good.

I've played The Lost and Damned, I didn't really like it much. 

Whats different from TBOGT?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2011)

How do I get this game running?  I got the Steam complete pack.

"Ballad" and "Damned" work perfectly on max settings, however the vanilla get's stuck at "*Starting a new game...*"

My specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
Intel i3 540
4GB RAM
Gigabyte's GF 460GTX 1GB

I play on a 24'' screen, 1920x1080

Help 

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there an error code or is it just not wanting to load any further?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2011)

It just didn't stop loading. Appereantly third file integrity verification fixed the problem. Time to play this asshole simulator!

//HbS


----------

